# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2009



## stormy (1 Jun 2009 às 10:16)

depois de 2 dias sem computador eis que volto
segundo o ensemble todos os modelos estao razoavelmente concordantes em colocarem uma depressao sobre o continente com expressao em todos os niveis durante este prox fs, mais concretamente entre dia 5 e 8 .
provavelmente esta será uma situação similar á "guida".


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2009 às 14:54)

o ensemble das 06z já mostra uma total concordancia até dia 7 penso que já podemos dar um nome á proxima "guida"


----------



## Stinger (1 Jun 2009 às 19:53)

No freemeteo ja dao 2 dias com chuva e trovoada e um com forte tempestade de trovoada lol


Agora falando a serio temos boas probabilidades de vir trovoada ??

abcs


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jun 2009 às 23:42)

Stinger disse:


> No freemeteo ja dao 2 dias com chuva e trovoada e um com forte tempestade de trovoada lol
> 
> 
> Agora falando a serio temos boas probabilidades de vir trovoada ??
> ...



Bem, até agora a única coisa que está assegurada é a descida das temperaturas a partir de amanhã.

Quanto ás trovoadas, não me parece que venham a ocorrer, mas é algo que ainda está por defenir


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (2 Jun 2009 às 12:54)

………… E PARA NÃO PERDER A EMBALAGEM, TAMBÉM VAI CHOVER NOS FERIADOS .
QUEM MANDA SOU EU PORQUE FALO COM O S.PEDRO
EHEHEHEH


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Jun 2009 às 14:56)

É de facto impressionante... Já vai ser o 3º ano consecutivo em que vai estar mau tempo na semana dos feriados em Junho... Costumo tirar sempre esta semana e já lá vão uns anitos em que o Santo António era passado com noites quase tropicais... Não será o caso este ano, nem nos 2 anos anteriores... Enfim, há que enganar o São Pedro... Era para tirar a semana toda, e sendo assim 2ª e 3ª venho trabalhar já que as últimas previsões são muito más mesmo (depende da perspectiva de cada um, claro). Guardo esses 2 dias para quando o NE voltar à nossa costa... E só marcarei à última da hora, para o São Pedro não saber .


----------



## vitamos (2 Jun 2009 às 15:27)

beachboy30 disse:


> É de facto impressionante... Já vai ser o 3º ano consecutivo em que vai estar mau tempo na semana dos feriados em Junho... Costumo tirar sempre esta semana e já lá vão uns anitos em que o Santo António era passado com noites quase tropicais... Não será o caso este ano, nem nos 2 anos anteriores... Enfim, há que enganar o São Pedro... Era para tirar a semana toda, e sendo assim 2ª e 3ª venho trabalhar já que as últimas previsões são muito más mesmo (depende da perspectiva de cada um, claro). Guardo esses 2 dias para quando o NE voltar à nossa costa... E só marcarei à última da hora, para o São Pedro não saber .



Até à semana dos feriados, ainda muito se irá alterar em termos de modelos e é ainda impossível prever com exactidão o que se irá passar. Até mesmo a situação deste fim de semana parece ainda não estar totalmente definida. Para já e apenas como já foi dito, descida de temperatura, depois talvez alguma precipitação no fim de semana. A partir daí ainda é cedo...


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Jun 2009 às 15:44)

vitamos disse:


> Até à semana dos feriados, ainda muito se irá alterar em termos de modelos e é ainda impossível prever com exactidão o que se irá passar. Até mesmo a situação deste fim de semana parece ainda não estar totalmente definida. Para já e apenas como já foi dito, descida de temperatura, depois talvez alguma precipitação no fim de semana. A partir daí ainda é cedo...



Certo, mas a tendência está lá... Isto é, calor de certeza que não teremos (e quando digo calor, digo NE na costa, e não O/NO/SO). Chuva, claro, a ver vamos... Obviamente que o interior terá sempre temperaturas a rondar os 30... No litoral não me parece, muito sinceramente...


----------



## Veterano (2 Jun 2009 às 17:09)

A acreditar na Run do GFS das 12Z, a chuva marcará presença já na próxima sexta-feira, sobretudo a norte e centro do país.









  As temperaturas vão baixar de forma significativa, sobretudo no fim-de-semana.


----------



## BARROS (2 Jun 2009 às 17:38)

Por aqui, junho começa com alegres recordes de frio. Isso depois de um maio anormalmente mas já esperado quente e seco que a média, onde as mínimas chegavam a 18° contrariando a média de 14°. Aqui onde moro, a gigante São Paulo teve *8,2° *de mínima, temperatura mais baixa desde 29 de julho de 2007. Mas outros bairros mais afastados do centro registraram até 4,1°. No sul o frio está pior. Urubici, no alto de uma serra teve -3°C mas com *sensação térmica de -13°C *devidos aos ventos de um anticiclone na costa, como mostra a carta sinótica...


----------



## stormy (2 Jun 2009 às 21:34)

BARROS disse:


> Por aqui, junho começa com alegres recordes de frio. Isso depois de um maio anormalmente mas já esperado quente e seco que a média, onde as mínimas chegavam a 18° contrariando a média de 14°. Aqui onde moro, a gigante São Paulo teve *8,2° *de mínima, temperatura mais baixa desde 29 de julho de 2007. Mas outros bairros mais afastados do centro registraram até 4,1°. No sul o frio está pior. Urubici, no alto de uma serra teve -3°C mas com *sensação térmica de -13°C *devidos aos ventos de um anticiclone na costa, como mostra a carta sinótica...



agora é a vossa vez de ter frio
aqui as previsões tambem apontam para uma descida das temperaturas para valores mais tipicos de há um mes ou dois após dia 7 a tendencia aponta para subida das temps embora nao se tenha a certeza do quanto elas subirao


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Jun 2009 às 11:33)

E como depois da tempestade vem sempre a bonança,
também depois de uma circulação continuada de Leste
pode vir uma continuada ,de atlanticidade carregada.
E se houve calor de ananases com aquela, haverá fresco suave nesta.
E não só. Fresco e precipitações, com começo previsto já na sexta:
Até quando? 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Dia 9, os modelos na sua generalidade ( aqui  o GFS) continuam 
a apontar para precipitações importantes a  norte e fresco, muito fresquinho,
só comparável em toda a Europa com o litoral Escandinavo e o norte Escocês.
Feriados e pontes para a semana?
Quero crer que o  S.Pedro desconhece-os . Só assim se compreenderá ,
desfeitas deste quilate.


----------



## beachboy30 (3 Jun 2009 às 11:46)

E é precisamente por essa razão que acabei de cancelar as férias que tinha planeadas para 2ª e 3ª feira, mantendo apenas 6ª feira (este é quase impossível de não tirar ). São Pedro a "armar-se em esperto"? Pois agora reservo estes 2 dias para quando ele menos esperar... Assim que avistar uma circulação de NE aqui bem perto da costa ocidental...


----------



## jpmartins (3 Jun 2009 às 17:02)

Passei rapidamente os olhos pela run que está a sair, parece-me que colocaram mais precipitação para Sexta e Sábado, o que vos parece?


----------



## LuisFilipe (3 Jun 2009 às 18:52)

ja ha algumas previsoes mais concretas para os feriados?


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2009 às 21:25)

LuisFilipe disse:


> ja ha algumas previsoes mais concretas para os feriados?



Ainda nao há certezas mas a partir de dia 11 nota-se uma tendencia para a subida das temperaturas.
até dia 7 há concordancia entre os modelos e parece que entre dia 5 e 7 a depressao que está nos açores vai passar no norte da peninsula provocando instabilidade ,com CAPE e LI razoaveis no norte e centro, e descida das temps
no dia 8 ou 9 outra depressao mais modesta passará a norte da peninsula provocando precipitação especialmente no norte e centro, apos esta ultima depressao parece que o AA volta a estender-se sobre a peninsula provocando subida das temps sendo esta subida mais acentuada a partir de dia 11.


----------



## psm (3 Jun 2009 às 21:46)

LuisFilipe disse:


> ja ha algumas previsoes mais concretas para os feriados?





A tendencia e aproveitando as previsões do ECMWF, é que até pelo menos ao dia 10 ou 11 será de instabilidade, tal como a semelhança do GFS as previsões estão muito iguais.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jun 2009 às 22:02)

Vai uma confusão no oceano Atlântico, ainda vai haver caldo   o norte da Europa está literalmente mergulhada em depressões há semanas.





*VS*


----------



## Chuvento (4 Jun 2009 às 09:48)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> ………… E PARA NÃO PERDER A EMBALAGEM, TAMBÉM VAI CHOVER NOS FERIADOS .
> QUEM MANDA SOU EU PORQUE FALO COM O S.PEDRO
> EHEHEHEH



CHUVA    YES        SEMPRE


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2009 às 10:22)

"Ainda nao há certezas mas a partir de dia 10 11 nota-se uma tendencia para a subida das temperaturas.
até dia 7 há concordancia entre os modelos e parece que entre dia 5 e 7 a depressao que está nos açores vai passar no norte da peninsula provocando instabilidade ,com CAPE e LI razoaveis no norte e centro, e descida das temps
no dia 8 ou 9 outra depressao mais modesta passará a norte da peninsula provocando precipitação especialmente no norte e centro, apos esta ultima depressao parece que o AA volta a estender-se sobre a peninsula provocando subida das temps sendo esta subida mais acentuada a partir de dia 11."
desde ontem pouco mudou....parece que as tendencias estao mais concisas
aqui o ensemble das 00z de hoje para lisboa:



este evento deste fim de semana e inicio da prox semana poderá ser o ultimo evento desta primavera cujo final tem sido marcado por uma incomum vaga de instabilidade no atlantico norte...


----------



## squidward (4 Jun 2009 às 14:29)

Há alguma possibilidade de ver algumas trovoadas nos próximos dias?


----------



## miguel (4 Jun 2009 às 14:47)

squidward disse:


> Há alguma possibilidade de ver algumas trovoadas nos próximos dias?



Sim amanha 

Se ainda se recordam ai a duas semanas falei numa possível onda de calor a partir de dia 8 ainda era muito cedo! mas o que é certo é que ela pode vir a partir do dia 11 por isso apenas adiou um pouco  o europeu é que borra ainda a pintura toda mas acredito que vai seguir o GFS para o calor a partir de 11  por isso os feriados não vão ser estragados como se pensou ainda ontem...


----------



## jpmartins (4 Jun 2009 às 16:09)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Fri 05 Jun 2009 06:00 to Sat 06 Jun 2009 06:00 UTC
Issued: Thu 04 Jun 2009 14:38


----------



## Snifa (4 Jun 2009 às 18:17)

O gfs tem vindo a modelar esta depressão para a próxima segunda- feira dia  8/06.:






A precipitação tambem é digna de registo ( sobertudo para o Norte e Centro):






Claro que isto é apenas a previsão de um modelo, e pode ser muito atenuado ou até eliminado nas próximas runs, mas não deixa de ser interessante uma depressão com 996 hpa nesta latitude por esta altura do ano....


----------



## Veterano (4 Jun 2009 às 23:06)

Snifa disse:


> Claro que isto é apenas a previsão de um modelo, e pode ser muito atenuado ou até eliminado nas próximas runs, mas não deixa de ser interessante uma depressão com 996 hpa nesta latitude por esta altura do ano....



 Para já, a Run do GFS das 18 Z continua a manter a depressão, agora para domingo 7 de Junho e com 995 hpa.


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Jun 2009 às 05:35)

E em Assembleia Geral de Modelos de Previsão, foi decidido 
por larga maioria que este ano o dia 10 de Junho será para além do já 
habitual dia de Portugal, de Camões e das Comunidades Portuguesas , 
Dia do Regresso ( do tempo de Verão).
Eis as actas aprovadas na reunião Magna:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Até lá ,  generosa e singela  água cairá dos céus,mais a norte que a sul,
mais a litoral que no interior e a fresca brisa estará instalada.
Foi também deliberado igualmente por larga maioria dos modelos de previsão presentes que o Regresso , estender-se-á pelo menos e para já,
 até  às calendas santoantoninas, gesto já aplaudido por todos os utentes
dos Santos Populares...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2009 às 11:09)

A partir do dia 10 vem o calor, por isso, vai ser uns feriados bons para a praia, com temperaturas a rondarem os 30ºC no Algarve, nada mau para os turistas.


----------



## beachboy30 (5 Jun 2009 às 11:21)

De facto já parece ser consensual entre todos os modelos que de uma forma ou de outra a partir do dia 10, 4ª feira, início de umas mini-férias para muita gente, vamos ter calor... Que poderá não ser tão pouco quanto isso, se se tratar de uma corrente de leste por aqui pelo nosso país... Desta vez o São Pedro esqueceu-se que a partir de 4ª está tudo pronto para ir para a praia (já que ele costuma ser tão fértil em colocar o calor apenas durante a semana útil de trabalho)


----------



## LuisFilipe (5 Jun 2009 às 12:09)

Espétaculo 

Vao ser umas ricas mini férias.

Há que agredecer ao S.Pedro.


----------



## Jota 21 (5 Jun 2009 às 12:29)

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=19&la=18&gid=2268339&nDate=6

 Caros amigos, este link com a previsão de tempo para Faro, Quinta-feira, dia 11, é um espectáculo, especialmente na indicação da temperatura aparente (sensação térmica). Eu vou estar lá, espero não derreter...


----------



## David sf (5 Jun 2009 às 12:38)

Jota 21 disse:


> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=19&la=18&gid=2268339&nDate=6
> 
> Caros amigos, este link com a previsão de tempo para Faro, Quinta-feira, dia 11, é um espectáculo, especialmente na indicação da temperatura aparente (sensação térmica). Eu vou estar lá, espero não derreter...



Desculpem o off-topic, mas 52ºC de temperatura aparente é um espectáculo? Nem se pode sair à rua, a areia queima, apanham-se escaldões, só coisas boas. E depois há uns desgraçados no interior que quando estão 38ºC no litoral torram com mais de 40ºC. Pessoalmente acho que com temperaturas entre os 25 e os 30ºC está-se bastante bem na praia, mas cada um tem as suas opiniões.

Mas sabemos como é o GFS, exagera muito nas previsões, quer para calor, quer para frio, quando estas são a mais de 100 horas. Vem aí calor, mas não acredito que se atinjam 38ºC em Faro, esse valor poderá ser eventualmente atingido no Alentejo, e mesmo assim duvido que seja já na Quinta, só lá para Sábado 12, Domingo 13, após alguns dias em que as temperaturas subirão gradualmente.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2009 às 13:21)

David sf disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic, mas 52ºC de temperatura aparente é um espectáculo? Nem se pode sair à rua, a areia queima, apanham-se escaldões, só coisas boas. E depois há uns desgraçados no interior que quando estão 38ºC no litoral torram com mais de 40ºC. Pessoalmente acho que com temperaturas entre os 25 e os 30ºC está-se bastante bem na praia, mas cada um tem as suas opiniões.
> 
> Mas sabemos como é o GFS, exagera muito nas previsões, quer para calor, quer para frio, quando estas são a mais de 100 horas. Vem aí calor, mas não acredito que se atinjam 38ºC em Faro, esse valor poderá ser eventualmente atingido no Alentejo, e mesmo assim duvido que seja já na Quinta, só lá para Sábado 12, Domingo 13, após alguns dias em que as temperaturas subirão gradualmente.




Essa dos 52 graus de "temperatura aparente" dá vontade de rir....

afinal o que é "temperatura aparente"??

é a temperatura ao sol?

Numa estufa?

a temperatura da areia da praia??

sensação térmica para calor  no oposto do wind chill?

baseada em que parâmetros? vento, humidade ,indice UV?

....então  aqui no Porto em dias de primavera/Verão passamos frequentemente os 50 graus.....

basta deixar o termómetro ao sol.....

A temperatura *do ar *mede-se sempre à sombra e com instrumentos devidamente instalados e calibrados,usando um radiation shield ou abrigo de stevenson precisamente para proteger os sensores do sol , mas deixando que o ar circule livremente à volta deles...ou é ou não é.....depois há varios factores nomeadamente o vento que podem dar uma sensação térmica diferente ( fazer parecer menos calor) a humidade.....( altas humidades tornam o calor mais insuportável/doentio do que baixas)....mas a temperatura real continua a mesma....

agora aparente??? 52 graus??? é o wind chill ao contrário?


----------



## ACalado (5 Jun 2009 às 13:33)

Freemeteo  uma anedota e mais não digo


----------



## David sf (5 Jun 2009 às 13:45)

Snifa disse:


> Essa dos 52 graus de "temperatura aparente" dá vontade de rir....
> 
> afinal o que é "temperatura aparente"??
> 
> ...



"O índice de calor utiliza a temperatura e a humidade relativa para determinar como se sente o ar. Quando a humidade é baixa, a temperatura aparente pode ser menor que a temperatura do ar, visto que a transpiração se evapora para arrefecer o corpo. Por outro lado quando a humidade é alta ( o ar está saturado de vapor de água) a temperatura aparente parece maior que a actual, devido a que a transpiração se evapora mais lentamente.

Só se mede o índice de calor quando a temperatura é superior a 14ºC por ser insignificante a baixas temperaturas e a temperaturas superiores a 52ºC."
in http://oficina.cienciaviva.pt/~pvi1730/medicoesecalculos.htm

A expressão matemática para o seu cálculo:

IC = - 42,379 + 2,04901523 x T + 10,14333127 x UR - 0,22475541 x T x UR - 6,83783 x 10-3 x T2 - 5,481717x10-2 x UR2 + 1,22874 x 10-3 x T2 x UR + 8,5282 x 10-4 x T x UR2 - 1,99 x 10-6 x T2 x UR2 (1)

onde T é a temperatura à sombra em ºF e UR é a % de humidade relativa. Para locais expostos directamente ao Sol, a temperatura aparente (ou índice de calor, IC) é acrescida de 15ºF (+ ou - 8ªC).

Cálculos em:

http://www.fundacentro.sc.gov.br/calor/metod_ic.php


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2009 às 13:46)

o ensemble para lis:


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2009 às 13:50)

David sf disse:


> "O índice de calor utiliza a temperatura e a humidade relativa para determinar como se sente o ar. Quando a humidade é baixa, a temperatura aparente pode ser menor que a temperatura do ar, visto que a transpiração se evapora para arrefecer o corpo. Por outro lado quando a humidade é alta ( o ar está saturado de vapor de água) a temperatura aparente parece maior que a actual, devido a que a transpiração se evapora mais lentamente.
> 
> Só se mede o índice de calor quando a temperatura é superior a 14ºC por ser insignificante a baixas temperaturas e a temperaturas superiores a 52ºC."
> in http://oficina.cienciaviva.pt/~pvi1730/medicoesecalculos.htm
> ...





Certo,  mas como o wind chill  é um indice não é uma temperatura real....

e essa sensação pode variar de pessoa para pessoa....


----------



## David sf (5 Jun 2009 às 13:55)

Snifa disse:


> Certo,  mas como o wind chill  é um indice não é uma temperatura real....
> 
> e essa sensação pode variar de pessoa para pessoa....



É de facto um índice, o nome certo é Índice de calor. Provavelmente a expressão "temperatura aparente" tratar-se-á de um erro de tradução ou um brasileirismo.
E não varia de pessoa para pessoa, o que acontece é que algumas pessoas resistem melhor ao calor que outras. É um índice que foi estudado cientificamente para aferir dos danos causados pelo calor na saúde humana.


----------



## LuisFilipe (5 Jun 2009 às 14:02)

É impressao minha ou calor vai ser mais par ao sul ? 

Pelo que eu vejo no litoral norte e centro nao me parece que vá haver muito calor.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2009 às 14:23)

LuisFilipe disse:


> É impressao minha ou calor vai ser mais par ao sul ?
> 
> Pelo que eu vejo no litoral norte e centro nao me parece que vá haver muito calor.



No litoral Norte não parece de facto muito quente:








Em princípio será mais quente no interior nomeadamente interior do Alentejo sobertudo lá mais para Sexta Feira:







Mas isto são mapas a mais de 100 horas que vão sofrer muitas actualizações...


----------



## Jota 21 (6 Jun 2009 às 11:13)

Bom dia! Não queria suscitar tanta controvérsia mas parece que já deu para aprender qualquer coisa. 
 1- Não me agradaria temperaturas (nem que fossem aparentes) de 51º.
 2-Coloquei aqui o link e apelidei-o de espectacular, precisamente por o achar anormal.
 3-Tratava-se apenas de um "fait-divers".
 4-O amigo David SF deu aqui umas explicações interessantes
 5-Se o Freemeteo é uma anedota,  como disse SpiritMind, não sei. 

 E pronto, tudo isto não invalida uma coisa: a partir de quarta-feira vem aí calor, seja ele aparente ou não...


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2009 às 11:16)

Bom dia,  

situação interessante para o mês de Junho a da próxima 2ª feira dia 8:











Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva...


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jun 2009 às 23:04)

Parece que a situação que teremos na madrugada de domingo para segunda, nos dará mais uns bons milímetros de precipitação no litoral norte e centro. Penso que será de _relativa_ curta duração, já que teremos uma rápida passagem do centro depressionario acompanhado de 2 frentes (quente\fria) muito próximas entre si. Teremos ventos moderados de sudoeste o que normalmente propicia *bons índices pluviométricos*.
Mas acompanhemos isto e depois parece que teremos a visita do bem/mal amado *AA*
Bom fim de semana


----------



## cardu (7 Jun 2009 às 11:57)

http://www.accuweather.com/world-fo...traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO003|BEJA&metric=1

pessoal, vejam esse link .......

a malta em beja vai derreter este fim de semana e no próximo fim de semana ( a partir de 18 junho) vai ser igual.....

e depois vem umas trovoadas daquelas que qualquer um sonha!!!


----------



## Z13 (7 Jun 2009 às 12:20)

O GFS para o próximo fim de semana, tem algumas incongruencias... com mínimas ao meio-dia e máximas à meia-noite....






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## LuisFilipe (7 Jun 2009 às 12:46)

Pelas minhas fontes diz-me que os feriados vao ser quentes, mas o fim de semana vai ser de frio vento de norte forte. 

Confirma-se ?


----------



## David sf (7 Jun 2009 às 12:51)

cardu disse:


> http://www.accuweather.com/world-fo...traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO003|BEJA&metric=1
> 
> pessoal, vejam esse link .......
> 
> ...



A partir de Segunda 15 há discrepâncias, pois o Europeu dá descida de temperaturas e precipitações a partir dessa data, ao contrário do GFS, que é o modelo em que se baseia o accuweather. Para já é quase certo que a partir de Quinta vem calor, nada de anormal, não serão os 43 graus para Beja que o GFS está prevendo. As temperaturas deverão rondar entre Quinta e Domingo os 35/37 graus no Alentejo e os 30 e poucos no litoral.


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jun 2009 às 16:52)

Se o 2ºpainel se concretizasse na saída das 6 do GFS teríamos temperaturas próximas dos 40ºC mesmo no litoral, felizmente a probabilidade de isso acontecer é próxima de 0.


----------



## LuisFilipe (7 Jun 2009 às 17:10)

Como vai estar o tempo no fim de semana? 

Nos sites que vejo aponta para frio, com vento forte de norte.. mas podem tar erradas as previsoes...

O que é que voces veem por ai ?


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2009 às 17:35)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Como vai estar o tempo no fim de semana?
> 
> Nos sites que vejo aponta para frio, com vento forte de norte.. mas podem tar erradas as previsoes...
> 
> O que é que voces veem por ai ?



Eu digo que vai ser quente e não digo isto por ver esta run das 12 mas sim porque é essa a maior tendência...a começar na quinta a torreira principalmente no Centro e sobretudo Sul.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jun 2009 às 17:40)

> Como vai estar o tempo no fim de semana?
> 
> Nos sites que vejo aponta para frio, com vento forte de norte.. mas podem tar erradas as previsoes...
> 
> O que é que voces veem por ai ?



ainda não se sabe ao certo..faltam umas 140h

mas parece ser um fim de semana de muito calor e aguaceiros e trovoadas para o interior norte e centro


----------



## stormy (7 Jun 2009 às 21:41)

parece que o verao vai voltar a meio desta semana com calor a serio especialmente no interior norte e centro com valores proximos a 40Cº, no litoral as temperaturas rondarão os 20-26 na 4f e os 25-33 no sabado e domingo.
a tendencia geral do ensemble é a de prolongar esta situação de calor indefenidamente apenas colocando a possibilidade de ocorrencia de "tovoadas de verao" lá para a outra semana.


----------



## stormy (7 Jun 2009 às 23:38)

run estranha do GFS das 18z....uma confusao no atlantico norte com um abticiclone em altura a sul da P.I. lá para as 100h, o sistema depressionario que nos afecta neste momento  deslocar-se para NE, um AA quase inexistente com um nucleo de 1030hpa na europa ocidental e até uma depressao tropical em aproximação aos açores nas 150h.
a unica constante nestas ultimas 24-48h tem sido o calor com até 25Cº nos 850hpa na peninsula.


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2009 às 00:28)

Se o vento ajudar até mesmo no Litoral se pode chegar perto dos 40ºC no final da semana...falo de locais como a Moita muito próximo do Litoral ou até mesmo Setúbal que fica junto do Litoral  uns 37 ou 38ºC são muito prováveis junto ao Litoral e no interior pode até superior ligeiramente os 40ºC  é a minha opinião.


----------



## stormy (8 Jun 2009 às 11:40)

o calor da 2º metade desta semana vai ser interrompido pela formação de um cavado a NW da peninsula, devido ao deslocamento do nucleo depressionario para NE e ao afastamento do anticiclone para este.
este cavamento introduzirá ar mais fresco procedente de NW e as temperatuiras especialmente no litoral descerão.
 na 1º metade da proima semana poderão tambem ocorrer condiçoes favoraveis a aguaceiros e trovoadas.
após a passagem do cavado o AA poderá voltar a estender-se sobre a europa ocidental voltando assim o tempo quente ( na 2º metade da prox semana).


----------



## beachboy30 (8 Jun 2009 às 12:04)

Pois... Realmente estava a achar "muita fruta" a onda de calor que o GFS anunciava... Nesse aspecto, o ECMWF foi bem mais comedido... E pelos vistos com razão... Bem, isto só implica que os 2 dias de férias que tinha cancelado para hoje e amanhã e que tinha previsto marcar uma semana depois (atendendo às previsões iniciais do GFS) vão ter de ser guardados para outra altura...  Quem sabe no final da próxima semana ou início da outra...


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2009 às 12:48)

Mas antes desse cavado lá para Domingo ou Segunda ainda vai ter de fazer muito calor até extremo nalguns locais do Sul (Sexta e Sábado)...por isso quem tirou estes dias para umas mini férias acabou por ter muita sorte mesmo que nesta altura não acreditem muito  depois sim já se pode pensar na descida da temperatura e até alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas mostrados para o inicio da próxima semana, que está a ser mais mostrado pelo ECMWF do que pelo GFS nesta altura...não sendo de descartar que o muito calor se prolongue a domingo também


----------



## LuisFilipe (8 Jun 2009 às 14:00)

Quer dizer que pra este f-d-s prolongado vai entrar muito vento de norte no litoral? 

Nao vai entrar vento de leste ?


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jun 2009 às 14:54)

Provavelmente um São João fresco, senão chuvoso. Que bom! Um excelente inicio de Verão


----------



## vitamos (8 Jun 2009 às 16:38)

Skizzo disse:


> Provavelmente um São João fresco, senão chuvoso. Que bom! Um excelente inicio de Verão



Daqui até ao São João... Uma previsão a 15 dias não tem qualquer fundamento, como já foi aqui referido várias vezes.


----------



## Lightning (9 Jun 2009 às 10:35)

Os modelos mostram neste momento um fim de semana e principalmente ínicio da próxima semana (domingo e segunda-feira) bem convectivo com aguaceiros que *podem* ser localmente moderados a fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas (que já serão moderadas em certos pontos do País, *caso tal se venha a verificar mais tarde*).

Mas como ainda falta muito tempo, resta-nos esperar, pois ainda pode ser acrescentada  ou tirada  muita coisa...


----------



## David sf (9 Jun 2009 às 10:49)

Nesta altura começa-se a desenhar um cenário  de descida de temperaturas e instabilidade convectiva a partir de Domingo ou Segunda da semana que vem. Já praticamente todos os membros do ensemble do GFS estão coincidentes ao nível das temperaturas a 850 hpa. Há uns tempos discutiu-se que aos fins de semana chovia e durante a semana fazia calor, e aqui está um caso em que acontece o contrário, vai haver calor entre Quinta e Sábado, o Domingo deverá ainda ser estável no sul, e Segunda vem a chuva, trovoada e queda das temperaturas.


----------



## Veterano (9 Jun 2009 às 11:45)

O aumento de temperatura vai ser geral a partir de amanhã, mas terminará no próximo domingo, a partir do qual tudo indica irá regressar a instabilidade, com trovoadas e chuva moderada.


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2009 às 12:17)

A previsão das máximas (e fluxo pelas 18:00) do MeteoBlue/NNM12 do dia 10 a 15 de Junho.





http://my.meteoblue.com/my/


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jun 2009 às 13:23)

Bem, parece que vem para aí calor, mas pouco durará  é o típico calor de 3 dias  e vamos lá ver se no litoral vai mesmo chegar a fazer calor


----------



## ACalado (9 Jun 2009 às 13:26)

Mais uma superfície frontal que se aproxima


----------



## David sf (9 Jun 2009 às 18:14)

Ainda falta algum tempo, mas a última run do GFS aumentou muito os índices CAPE e LI para Domingo e Segunda. Em Lisboa, valores de CAPE superiores a mil e LI abaixo de -4. A confirmar-se eram os maiores valores destes índices neste ano.


----------



## squidward (9 Jun 2009 às 18:47)

logo por "azar", não vou estar cá a partir de sábado (vou para o Algarve) 
É preciso eu sair daqui para aparecerem condições para Trovoadas de jeito


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2009 às 19:12)

David sf disse:


> Ainda falta algum tempo, mas a última run do GFS aumentou muito os índices CAPE e LI para Domingo e Segunda. Em Lisboa, valores de CAPE superiores a mil e LI abaixo de -4. A confirmar-se eram os maiores valores destes índices neste ano.






Situação interessante para 2ªfeira, muita instabilidade, calor, humidade  e um cavado a aproximar-se com formação de SCM's. A saída das 12Z é mais explosiva para terra pois localiza um centro depressionário em altura de forma mais favorável e com maior expressão até níveis médios que permitiria na 2ªfeira à tarde um fluxo de sul em vez do noroeste das saídas anteriores existindo mais calor à superfície do que até aqui.


*Temperatura, Fluxo e Geop aos 850hPa  - 2ªfeira 18Z*
*Saída 06z versus 12Z*








*Temperatura, Geop aos 500hPa  - 2ªfeira*
*Saída 06z versus 12Z*











*Precipitação  - 2ªfeira*
*Saída 06z versus 12Z*












*Mas para já é tudo ficção cientifica do modelo tendo em conta os 6 dias que faltam.*


----------



## Brunomc (9 Jun 2009 às 19:23)

o cape está mesmo bom para formação de grandes células..


----------



## Veterano (9 Jun 2009 às 19:30)

A mim agrada-me mais a situação às 18 horas, a ser verdade vai ser uma animação das antigas aqui pela zona do Porto...


----------



## Lightning (9 Jun 2009 às 19:36)

A mim agradam-me as duas situações...  

Se os modelos se mantiverem assim vai ser uma situação bastante interessante...


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jun 2009 às 20:06)

Lightning disse:


> A mim agradam-me as duas situações...
> 
> Se os modelos se mantiverem assim vai ser uma situação bastante interessante...



para Sexta feira já existem condições para trovoadas e qui sa algum aguaceiro !!

O GFS diz que essas condições prolonga-se até dia 22 de Junho !!
Ainda não tinha visto indices tão elevados este ano previstos !!
mas atenção que ainda hoje é Terça e bastante um empurrão do AA e pimba ... esfuma-se tudo !!


----------



## Lightning (9 Jun 2009 às 20:29)

Aurélio disse:


> para Sexta feira já existem condições para trovoadas e qui sa algum aguaceiro !!
> 
> O GFS diz que essas condições prolonga-se até dia 22 de Junho !!
> Ainda não tinha visto indices tão elevados este ano previstos !!
> mas atenção que *ainda hoje é Terça e bastante um empurrão do AA e pimba ... esfuma-se tudo !!*



Pois, infelizmente é verdade...

Mas o GFS tanto pode tirar tudo, como meter "o dobro"... Isto da meteorologia é sempre imprevisível.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2009 às 21:01)

Cá para mim, não vai passar-se nada e no Algarve muito menos, nos próximos dias, subida das temperaturas que ultrapassam os 30ºC a partir de 5ªfeira no Algarve e nebulosidade já a partir de 6ªfeira mas com calor, depois no domingo prevê-se uma ligeira descida da temperatura que pouco notará-se a rondar os 27ºC - 28ºC e assim manter-se-à durante o início da próxima semana. Não será nenhuma descida de temperaturas acentuada nem nada que pareça.


----------



## Z13 (9 Jun 2009 às 22:24)

Bem precisaremos dessa humidade de 2ªfeira, para refrescarmos de um fim de semana bem abafado....

_*Previsão para as 12h de sexta dia 12*_






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jun 2009 às 11:05)

Está a chegar a nossa amiga nortada pessoal do litoral


----------



## LuisFilipe (10 Jun 2009 às 12:29)

Exacto...

As previsoes enganaram-me e bem...

No litoral nao vai estar o calor que se esperava... vai estar sim é frio com a nortada forte que ai vem


----------



## Veterano (10 Jun 2009 às 12:44)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Exacto...
> 
> As previsoes enganaram-me e bem...
> 
> No litoral nao vai estar o calor que se esperava... vai estar sim é frio com a nortada forte que ai vem



  Pois neste momento é preferível uma boa nortada para afastar as nuvens e a chuva, depois logo se vê...


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2009 às 13:13)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Exacto...
> 
> As previsoes enganaram-me e bem...
> 
> No litoral nao vai estar o calor que se esperava... vai estar sim é frio com a nortada forte que ai vem



Frio também não diria!! e no Litoral Sul vai aquecer ainda bem


----------



## Nuno (10 Jun 2009 às 13:52)

Boas,

Sim claro, qualquer pessoa que saiba interpretar os modelos vê que vai fazer calor, mais no Sul e centro com temperaturas entre os 35ºC e 40ºC


----------



## Aurélio (10 Jun 2009 às 18:58)

Pois é ... esfumou-se tudo .. o que para mim (no Algarve) não é novidade pois espero que este seja o 9º mês consecutivo abaixo da média !!

Siga-se a música !!


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jun 2009 às 19:37)

Veterano disse:


> Pois neste momento é preferível uma boa nortada para afastar as nuvens e a chuva, depois logo se vê...



Lol, quero ver se continuas a dizer isso depois de 4 meses de nortada como de costume...


----------



## Veterano (10 Jun 2009 às 22:14)

Skizzo disse:


> Lol, quero ver se continuas a dizer isso depois de 4 meses de nortada como de costume...



  Isso era nos Verões de antigamente! Agora temos um misto de nortada, vento sul com nevoeiro e chuva, a seguir vento leste com calor, um pouco de vento oeste e assim sucessivamente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2009 às 23:52)

Esta saida dos modelos das 18h do GFS,encurtaram mais os dias com temperaturas altas,a partir de domingo,toca a descer.Bem bom.


----------



## Lightning (11 Jun 2009 às 11:17)

No que toca a previsões de CAPE/LI, os modelos do Meteogalicia são muito _generosos_ para o dia de sábado


----------



## stormy (11 Jun 2009 às 14:32)

este é o cenario do ensemble:



calor e mais calor somente com uma pequena pausa entre dias 14 e 18, altura em que há condiçoes para instabilidade especialente no interior


----------



## LuisFilipe (11 Jun 2009 às 19:30)

na praia esta uma nortada que nao se pode..


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jun 2009 às 20:20)

LuisFilipe disse:


> na praia esta uma nortada que nao se pode..



Sem comentários  ela tava atrasada este ano...agora já não nos larga.


----------



## LuisFilipe (11 Jun 2009 às 20:45)

a sério? 

É normal haver tanto vento de norte durante o verão ?


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jun 2009 às 20:50)

LuisFilipe disse:


> a sério?
> 
> É normal haver tanto vento de norte durante o verão ?



Não sei, simplesmente acho que isto nos últimos anos tem sido a tendência geral, a mim agrada-me


----------



## ACalado (11 Jun 2009 às 21:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não sei, simplesmente acho que isto nos últimos anos tem sido a tendência geral, a mim agrada-me



Podemos saber o porque desse agrado todo pois sempre foi uma coisa que tivermos na nossa costa,  é simplesmente a conjugação da chamada brisa marítima com o vento da circulação geral relativamente a posição do AA e da depressão térmica na península   sempre tivemos a chamada Nortada não sei de onde vem esse espanto


----------



## LuisFilipe (11 Jun 2009 às 21:31)

agora percebo quando dizem que o surf/bodyboard é um desporto de inverno 

desculpem o offtopic.

eu sou surfista e digo vos esta nortada d verao parte as ondas todas :\

No inverno nao apanhava muito esta nortada moderada/forte.

Apanhava sim e muito o abençoado vento de leste de manhã, e para a tarde uma brisa muito fraquinha, era o ideal 

Este verao parece-me que vou arrumar a prancha e fato na gaveta.


PS. Porque é que no inverno entra quase sempre vento de leste e no verão nao? nao devia ser ao contrário ?


----------



## stormy (11 Jun 2009 às 21:34)

A  descida de temperatura prometida para o inicio da prox semana tem sido ligeiramente atenuada....tal como a instabilidade no fim de semana e na 2f
apesar disto as tardes de sabado, domingo e segunda ainda prometem desenvolvimentos no interior
a partir da 2º metade da prox semana o calor voltará com temperaturas semelhantes ás de amanhã e sabado mas com fluxo de leste sendo de norte ou nordeste no litoral oeste, o que significa que mesmo no litoral é possivel chegar a 30cº


----------



## LuisFilipe (11 Jun 2009 às 21:41)

"mas com fluxo de leste sendo de norte ou nordeste no litoral oeste."

No litoral vai estar de norte ou noroeste? Entao é muito dificil a temp chegar aos 30º.


----------



## stormy (11 Jun 2009 às 21:49)

LuisFilipe disse:


> "mas com fluxo de leste sendo de norte ou nordeste no litoral oeste."
> 
> No litoral vai estar de norte ou noroeste? Entao é muito dificil a temp chegar aos 30º.



nesta situações o vento é de leste mais ou menos até ás 12-13h atingindo-se valores altos de temp no litoral e depois entre as 12-13h e as 21h o vento roda para norte fazendo a temp descer abruptamente, posteriormente , durante a noite e madrugada o vento roda de novo para leste e a temp desce suavemente


----------



## LuisFilipe (11 Jun 2009 às 21:56)

Optimo, boas noticias para mim.

Venha de lá a lestada matinal eheheh


----------



## stormy (11 Jun 2009 às 22:00)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Optimo, boas noticias para mim.
> 
> Venha de lá a lestada matinal eheheh



a ver vamos


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2009 às 22:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não sei, simplesmente acho que isto nos últimos anos tem sido a tendência geral, a mim agrada-me



Acho piada a tua tendência em tornar fenómenos normais, em "alterações climáticas".

*Definição de nortada:*



> Denominação dada em Portugal continental à resultante vectorial entre um vento Barostrófico (brisa marítima) e o vento da circulação geral, associado ao anticiclone subtropical denominado de anticiclone dos Açores. Ocorre nas tardes quentes entre Junho e Setembro, quando a massa de ar tropical continental se instala sobre a Península Ibérica, provocando céu limpo e acentuado aquecimento à superfície. O diferencial energético que se verifica cerca de duas a três horas depois do meio dia solar, provoca uma deslocação de massa de ar, do oceano para o continente, que é proporcional ao diferencial energético local, terminando quando o desequilíbrio que lhe deu origem é anulado, cerca das 21, 22 horas. A Nortada faz-se sentir em toda a orla costeira ocidental portuguesa, onde é mais violenta, e pode estender-se aproximadamente até aos 80 Km para o interior.




_A nortada está para o verão, como a farinha para o pão._ 
Deixai os moinhos moer nas tardes ventosas de verão na faixa costeira ocidental.


----------



## psm (11 Jun 2009 às 22:44)

AnDré disse:


> Acho piada a tua tendência em tornar fenómenos normais, em "alterações climáticas".
> 
> *Definição de nortada:*
> 
> ...





Mais acrescento que é assim desde que há registos, e prova disso eram os moinhos ao longo da costa ocidental portuguesa que serviam para moer o trigo e estou a repetir o poema pois eles são mais evidentes na extremadura a sul do cabo carvoeiro!

ps: É um tema que não tem nada haver com este topico, e que me desculpem os moderadores mas já há um topico sobre este fenomono.


----------



## David sf (11 Jun 2009 às 23:09)

Brutal o ECM para ver trovoada. Pena que neste momento todos os modelos divergem, é o caos nos modelos, a mais de três dias não está nada definido.


----------



## meteo (11 Jun 2009 às 23:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sem comentários  ela tava atrasada este ano...agora já não nos larga.



Conheço muita gente dos seus 30/40 anos que diz que há 20 anos era muito pior..Na costa Ocidental haver um bom dia de praia era quase um milagre,nortada todos os dias,para não falar de neblinas e chuva até..
Este ano ve-se mesmo que já estavas com medo que ela não viesse ..Tão desejoso pela sempre agradável nortada!  Mas se ela vem é porque há calor para a sua formação  E meados da próxima semana,ai vem o calor novamente e em força!  Com nortada ou sem ela...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jun 2009 às 23:14)

meteo disse:


> Conheço muita gente dos seus 30/40 anos que diz que há 20 anos era muito pior..Na costa Ocidental haver um bom dia de praia era quase um milagre,nortada todos os dias,para não falar de neblinas e chuva até..
> Este ano ve-se mesmo que já estavas com medo que ela não viesse ..Tão desejoso pela sempre agradável nortada!  Mas se ela vem é porque há calor para a sua formação  E meados da próxima semana,ai vem o calor novamente e em força!  Com nortada ou sem ela...



Sim, claro que sim, mas durante os anos 90 pouca nortada havia, havia muita nortada era nos anos 70 e inicio dos 80  mas essencialmente 70, visto tarmos numa época de arrefecimento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2009 às 23:21)

Epá, desculpem mas tanta nortada tanto arrefecimento não é demais, eu vejo calor e mais calor nos próximos 15 dias tirando uma ligeira descida no domingo e na 2ªfeira, de resto, volta o calor.


----------



## Nuno (11 Jun 2009 às 23:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Epá, desculpem mas tanta nortada tanto arrefecimento não é demais, eu vejo calor e mais calor nos próximos 15 dias tirando uma ligeira descida no domingo e na 2ªfeira, de resto, volta o calor.



Sem duvidas


----------



## LuisFilipe (11 Jun 2009 às 23:35)

psm disse:


> Mais acrescento que é assim desde que há registos, e prova disso eram os moinhos ao longo da costa ocidental portuguesa que serviam para moer o trigo e estou a repetir o poema pois eles são mais evidentes na extremadura a sul do cabo carvoeiro!
> 
> ps: É um tema que não tem nada haver com este topico, e que me desculpem os moderadores mas já há um topico sobre este fenomono.



Podes por aqui o link desse tópico sff? 

Nao consigo encontrar..


----------



## psm (11 Jun 2009 às 23:44)

Mostra de uma maneira diferente de como funciona os ventos em Portugal.


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/estudo-vento-medio-no-territorio-portugues-2592.html


----------



## LuisFilipe (11 Jun 2009 às 23:56)

Espetaculo.

Esta la mesmo tudo sobre o vento em Portugal..

Tnks psm


----------



## psm (12 Jun 2009 às 08:24)

Segundo as previsões do ECMWF " chuva em junho, mordedura de vibora "

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009061200!!!step/


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Jun 2009 às 09:29)

Os principais modelos de previsão estão em sintonia para as 144 horas
( meados da semana que vem):







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Depois de possível actividade convectiva no fim de semana no interior,
Ui...Ui...tanta nortada que aí vem ...(lá para a Europa Central ).
Para a Ibéria, anticiclone  desmesurado, calor instalado, verão a inundar
da Galiza a Gibraltar, do País Basco ao Algarve.
É Verão, pois então...


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jun 2009 às 13:44)

Veremos, daqui até lá tudo pode mudar. Espero que não.


----------



## Veterano (12 Jun 2009 às 14:13)

Para já, aproveitemos o Sol, domingo regressa a instabilidade, com chuva por todo o país. Talvez se mantenha esse registo por mais alguns dias.


----------



## stormy (12 Jun 2009 às 19:33)

o ensemble das 12z:


----------



## LuisFilipe (12 Jun 2009 às 19:58)

Jeez o windguru prevê um calor imenso para a proxima quinta a sexta feira. mas até la..veremos


----------



## psm (12 Jun 2009 às 20:06)

Grandes divergencias entre o GFS e o ECMWF um dá calor extremo a partir de quinta feira, mas o o europeu que é melhor nas previsões a médio prazo dá uma situação de instabilidade que é demonstrada pelo por uma depressão em altitude refletindo-se aos niveis baixos.
Aqui coloco a saida dos 500 hp onde pode ver isso no hemisfério norte.


ps: Não esquecer que o windguro extrapola as previsões do GFS.


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...re!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009061212!!step/


----------



## David sf (12 Jun 2009 às 20:11)

psm disse:


> Grandes divergencias entre o GFS e o ECMWF um dá calor extremo a partir de quinta feira, mas o o europeu que é melhor nas previsões a médio prazo dá uma situação de instabilidade que é demonstrada pelo por uma depressão em altitude refletindo-se aos niveis baixos.
> Aqui coloco a saida dos 500 hp onde pode ver isso.



A última saída do europeu é de facto estrondosa, ao colocar uma depressão isolada em altitude durante todo o período de previsão (72 a 240 horas) a passear-se dentro do triângulo formado pelo continente, Madeira e Açores. Espero que o GFS e os demais modelos sigam esta tendência, para que tenhamos uma semana muito animada.


----------



## psm (12 Jun 2009 às 20:15)

Tendo-me esquecido do outro modelo que está num n~in

https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=prp&dtg=2009061212


https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=500&dtg=2009061212


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jun 2009 às 20:30)

Estou morto de calor ... e aparentando uma muito ligeira descida na Segunda e Terça promete regressar em força logo na Quarta !!

A previsão de temperatura do IM para hoje levou 10-0 !!

Ás 8h00 estava 30º em Faro !!
Estava toda a gente escaldando aqui em Faro !!


----------



## trepkos (12 Jun 2009 às 21:27)

Novidades


----------



## Vince (12 Jun 2009 às 22:05)

psm disse:


> mas o o europeu que é melhor nas previsões a médio prazo dá uma situação de instabilidade que é demonstrada pelo por uma depressão em altitude refletindo-se aos niveis baixos.



Curiosa essa depressão do ECMWF, porque ainda esta manhã me tinha lembrado que faz agora 3 anos que uma depressão muito parecida trouxe vários dias de trovoada a Portugal, desde um SCM no sul até um microburst em Famalicão que derrubou árvores de grande porte bem como inundações nalguns locais. Nesse ano depois desse episódio ocorreu outro também intenso em meados de Julho.

Há 3 anos atrás:


----------



## Vince (12 Jun 2009 às 22:09)

trepkos disse:


> Novidades



Interessante. De notar que não é para amanhã, é só para Domingo.



> ... Spain and Portugal ....
> 
> As the main upper trough draws near from the west during the evening/night hours, thunderstorms eventually increase in coverage and intensity. Maximized activity will likely occur over Portugal, where a better thermodynamic environment is present. However, isolated thunderstorms and probably elevated in nature are also possible over Spain during the night hours. DLS is strong enough for large hail and a level-1 was issued for those places, where initiation looks most likely. Spain has to be monitored closely as enough MCUAPE/speed and directional shear overlap for hail producing storms.




A precipitação do GFS desde o final de tarde de Domingo até à madrugada de 3ªfeira. O GFS entretanto já tinha desistido de Portugal a favor de Espanha mas nas últimas saídas volta a pôr o norte na mira para 2ªfeira.







O ECM de amanhã até a tarde de 3ªfeira


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jun 2009 às 02:14)

Vince disse:


> ... ainda esta manhã me tinha lembrado que faz agora 3 anos que uma depressão muito parecida trouxe vários dias de trovoada a Portugal, desde um SCM no sul até um microburst em Famalicão que derrubou árvores de grande porte bem como inundações nalguns locais...
> 
> ...Há 3 anos atrás...



Nada escapa. Todos as peugadas deixadas são agora analisadas e comparadas.
Bravo Vince pela busca, trabalho e memória ,qual CSI meteo-forense.
Ontem aqui dizia : "depois da possível  alguma actividade convectiva, no interior ... " .
Hoje , recuo, ou melhor , avanço :
entrego-me  à imponderabilidade, ao acaso ,às certezas que começam a pairar na inevitabilidade da convecção e qual interior , qual quê .
Estamos à espera. Ficamos à espera...
A tendência para depois do que que quer que seja que aí venha,  mantem-se:
-Verão instalado...
Será? Manda a prudência e o recato contenção adequada.
Aconselhável será, não dizer mais nada...
Agora,
que venha coisa igual como há três anos ,
ou pelo menos, que venha  algo e que bafeje o maior nº de regiões...


----------



## psm (13 Jun 2009 às 06:34)

Lentamente nsta saida do GFS se aproxima da previsão do ECMWF a médio, no entretanto mantem o calor não tão extremo como ontem desmonstrava.


http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel1.html


----------



## Aurélio (13 Jun 2009 às 09:27)

Esta saida das 0h do GFS é excelente pois é muito mais benéfica aqui para o sul, e a depressão parece agora ter mais reflexos á superificie porque existe muito mais precipitação no mar !!

Neste momento coloca essa depressão pelo menos até Quinta Feira !!


----------



## David sf (13 Jun 2009 às 10:08)

Interessante e emocionante que a um dia do início de um possível acontecimento tormentoso ainda ninguém saiba exactamente o que se vai passar. Cada saída de cada modelo é diferente das demais, só se sabe que teremos uma depressão em altitude algures entre Açores, Canárias e o continente.


----------



## stormy (13 Jun 2009 às 10:39)

parece que vamos ter uma semana algo animada especialmente no norte e centro





o ensemble para lis:


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2009 às 12:00)

Penso que esta situação não vai dar em "nada"...provavelmente um ou outro aguaceiro e trovoada mas nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro...

As previsões do IM são animadoras contudo, fazendo antever instabilidade em todo o território....

Vamos aguardar,mas tenho a sensação que já vi este filme em algum lado...

Oxalá haja bastante animação bem distribuida por todas as regiões e sem causar estragos....


desculpem mas estou algo céptico.... só quando vir é que acredito....


----------



## stormy (13 Jun 2009 às 13:46)

a run das 6z traz-nos um cenario tipico de verao "ad eternum" com possibilidade de instabilidade durante a prox semana e subida das temps a partir da 2º metade da prox semana, subida essa, para valores bem altos


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jun 2009 às 15:14)

Boas

É sempre agradável ver o Estofex a fazer previsões com 2 dias de antecedência, e logo com estas linhas.







Já há muito que acompanho o Estofex e as suas previsões, e conto pelos dedos  as vezes que eles fizeram isto, logo para Portugal Continental, eles não devem conhecer os nosso irmanos ladrões de tempestades   ou então estão mesmo a espera de algo  forte. Alerta nível 1 basta ver pelo arquivo deles quantas vezes o nível 1 esteve aqui marcado. 

O IM  também já coloca trovoada para domingo e granizo para segunda 

 Previsão para Domingo, 14 de Junho de 2009

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas, em
especial durante a tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h)
de noroeste no litoral Oeste durante a tarde.
Nas terras altas, o vento será temporariamente moderado a forte
(25 a 45 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do Interior.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1,5 a 2 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17-19ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 0,5 a 1 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 20ºC

Previsão para 2ª Feira, 15 de Junho de 2009

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de granizo.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral Oeste.
Nas terras altas, o vento será temporariamente moderado a forte
(25 a 45 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Descida da temperatura máxima, sendo acentuada nas regiões do
Interior.

ESTÁ A VISTA MAIS UMA CAÇADA   

Abraços


----------



## MSantos (13 Jun 2009 às 15:23)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> ESTÁ A VISTA MAIS UMA CAÇADA



E os restantes membros ficam à esperado resultado dessa caçada

Pode ser que consiga fotografar alguma coisa aqui em Bragança


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Jun 2009 às 15:30)

Boas...

Eu já estou pronto para alguma coisa que venha embora as previsões modelares não apontem grande coisa...

Mas no meu intimo e olhando para o SAT...penso que o sul e o interior vai bombar...pelo menos é isso que interpreto da imagem de sat hoje... já contando para esta noite...

E bom ver pelo sat ver as celulas a terem um bom comportamento terra-mar na zona NW de Marrocos...


----------



## Lightning (13 Jun 2009 às 17:33)

Eu estou mesmo a ver tudo... Toda a gente com esperanças e no fim não acontece nada, vai ser tudo uma grande farsa...

Não sei como é que conseguem falar em granizo e trovoadas para segunda-feira, se os modelos do GFS que estão a saír neste momento não colocam uma única gota de chuva para Portugal Continental, na Segunda-feira...

E mesmo assim no Domingo (amanhã) metem muito pouca precipitação.

E CAPE/LI? Amanhã? Nem vê-lo... Só na segunda é que vai haver algum CAPE e mesmo assim é péssimo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jun 2009 às 18:12)

Lightning disse:


> Eu estou mesmo a ver tudo... Toda a gente com esperanças e no fim não acontece nada, vai ser tudo uma grande farsa...
> 
> Não sei como é que conseguem falar em granizo e trovoadas para segunda-feira, se os modelos do GFS que estão a saír neste momento não colocam uma única gota de chuva para Portugal Continental, na Segunda-feira...
> 
> ...



Ainda Acreditas no GFS, para hoje esse modelo previa  animação  em portugal e o que se resta é que essa animação está em espanhã, onde os mesmos não davam cape nenhum, e agora é que em que ficamos.


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jun 2009 às 18:24)

Boas

Resposta ao post do frank

Modelos há vários, não fiques só pelo GFS , o IM não deve lançar previsões públicas por dá cá aquela palha, não quero dizer com isto, que eles não possam errar.  

Acho que estas próximas saídas vão ser as mais importantes, e acho também que o UKMO é o modelo utilizado pelo IM, acho , caso não seja peço a correcção. 

Mas que existe um mete e tira, isso sem duvida, mas mais incerteza coloca em tudo isto, apesar, do Estofex e do IM já estarem com as previsões que vos mostrei.

Abraços


----------



## Vince (13 Jun 2009 às 18:57)

Todos os modelos tem tirado alguma coisa, tem sido saídas muito dinâmicas com grandes mudanças. As coisas são como são, não vale a pena apedrejar este ou aquele modelo ou esta ou aquela previsão, e o CAPE só por si não quer dizer tudo, às vezes não diz mesmo nada. Se olharem para a sondagem de hoje em Lisboa ou até simplesmente para o céu, pelo menos onde eu me encontro (Beira interior) o céu esteve toda a tarde cheio de nuvens Altocumulus Castellanus e outras que são sinais de instabilidade, mas apenas nos níveis médios. Aparentemente não existe humidade nem instabilidade junto à superfície/níveis baixos, mas os Altocumulus sempre foram sinal de trovoada próxima. Neste cenário só com montanhas bastante altas é que se forma a convecção que se chama "elevada", de resto o que o Estofex prevê para amanhã e que poderia dar origem a granizo significativo, mas entretanto penso que a previsão estará desactualizada dada a retirada constante de CAPE de saída para saída pelo menos no GFS, nos outros não sabemos pois não temos dados deles para dizer se estavam bem ou mal. E modelos nunca são a realidade, há que esperar para ver o que acontece amanhã e segunda-feira. A instabilidade anda aí, as peças é que não estão todas juntas e/ou no sítio correcto.


----------



## Lightning (13 Jun 2009 às 19:16)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Resposta ao post do frank
> 
> ...



Eu sei que há vários modelos.  Penso que estás certo, pois o modelo utilizado pelo IM é diferente do GFS. Lembro-me de no início desta semana (quando os modelos apontavam já para alguma instabilidade ainda que pouca) o IM tinha nas suas previsões a longo prazo (efectuadas pelos modelos, naquela parte do site em que podes ver a previsão a 10 dias) sol e vento fraco, com temperaturas agradáveis.  

Assim que vi isso, pensei logo o mesmo que me vieste aqui dizer: acho que o IM utiliza outro modelo sem ser o GFS... 

Muitas vezes noto isso no site deles. Sei que existem vários modelos e que a "certeza" deles acerca das previsões é maior quando estão todos "de acordo". 

Cumps




Vince disse:


> Todos os modelos tem tirado alguma coisa, tem sido saídas muito dinâmicas com grandes mudanças. As coisas são como são, não vale a pena apedrejar este ou aquele modelo ou esta ou aquela previsão, e o CAPE só por si não quer dizer tudo, às vezes não diz mesmo nada. Se olharem para a sondagem de hoje em Lisboa ou até simplesmente para o céu, pelo menos onde eu me encontro (Beira interior) o céu esteve toda a tarde cheio de nuvens Altocumulus Castellanus e outras que são sinais de instabilidade, mas apenas nos níveis médios. Aparentemente não existe humidade nem instabilidade junto à superfície/níveis baixos, mas os Altocumulus sempre foram sinal de trovoada próxima.
> 
> Neste cenário só com montanhas bastante altas é que se forma a convecção que se chama "elevada", de resto o que o Estofex prevê para amanhã e que poderia dar origem a granizo significativo, mas entretanto penso que a previsão estará desactualizada dada a retirada constante de CAPE de saída para saída pelo menos no GFS, nos outros não sabemos pois não temos dados deles para dizer se estavam bem ou mal. *E modelos nunca são a realidade, há que esperar para ver o que acontece amanhã e segunda-feira.*



Concordo contigo, até porque já por várias vezes os modelos se enganaram e bem...

Mas de qualquer maneira escrevi aquele post porque acho "estranho" não preverem nem que seja uns 0,5 mm de precipitação para o Interior, sei lá... Vi tudo tão "seco" que me despertou a atenção.


----------



## Vince (13 Jun 2009 às 19:24)

O IM como se percebe facilmente pelo site deles, usa fundamentadamente o ECMWF, instituição do qual o IM faz parte (o próprio presidente do IM, Dr. Adérito Serrão, é desde há uns 2 ou 3 anos presidente do ECMWF) e também o modelo francês de mesoescala ALADIN. De qualquer forma é natural que o IM use outros para previsões, mas tudo o que é automatismos (como prev. para cidades a x dias) penso que devem ser feitas com os modelos referidos.


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jun 2009 às 19:26)

boas

Isto  ainda dá uma trovoada das valente  e aí é que eu quero ver os pc´s a irem pela janela, o que eu quero dizer com isto é que o céu está estranho , pesado, apesar de tudo o que já vimos virtualmente.

 

abraços


----------



## Lightning (13 Jun 2009 às 19:30)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> Isto  ainda dá uma trovoada das valente  e aí é que eu quero ver os pc´s a irem pela janela, o que eu quero dizer com isto é que o céu está estranho , pesado, apesar de tudo o que já vimos virtualmente.
> 
> ...



Ela que venha! Já sinto saudades daquelas que fazem estremecer tudo  

Agora só nos resta mesmo aguardar... A massa nublosa que se dirige, se não me engano, na nossa direcção, vinda de áfrica, é bem interessante...


----------



## mocha (13 Jun 2009 às 19:46)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> Isto  ainda dá uma trovoada das valente  e aí é que eu quero ver os pc´s a irem pela janela, o que eu quero dizer com isto é que o céu está estranho , pesado, apesar de tudo o que já vimos virtualmente.
> 
> ...



Concordo contigo , não sei porque mas cheira me que elas andem aí


----------



## stormy (13 Jun 2009 às 21:04)

no NE da peninsula uma area instavel promete animação até meio desta noite.
no norte da argelia uma area instavel com movimento para NW promete animação até meio desta noite
no golfo de cadiz uma area com actividade fraca a moderada pode causar aguaceiros a sul do tejo durante as prox 15-20h, nao é de excluir uma ou outra trovoada fraca embora os valores de CAPE e LI estejam  miseravelmente fracos.
esta area ao movimentar-se para norte e posteriormente para NNE vai causar aguaceiros possivelmente acompanhados de trovoada ( apesar de CAPE e LI baixos)  no interior norte e centro entre as 10h e as 20h.
na galiza uma zona com fraca actividade poderá causar aguaceiros fracos até ás primeiras horas da madrugada.


----------



## rozzo (13 Jun 2009 às 22:34)

Vince disse:


> O IM como se percebe facilmente pelo site deles, usa fundamentadamente o ECMWF, instituição do qual o IM faz parte (o próprio presidente do IM, Dr. Adérito Serrão, é desde há uns 2 ou 3 anos presidente do ECMWF) e também o modelo francês de mesoescala ALADIN. De qualquer forma é natural que o IM use outros para previsões, mas tudo o que é automatismos (como prev. para cidades a x dias) penso que devem ser feitas com os modelos referidos.



Sim, as previsões automáticas do IM são claro do ECMWF. Os modelos que usam são como disse o Vince basicamente o ALADIN e ECMWF, e o ALADIN só vai a 48h de previsão, alcance pequeno como têm todos os modelos de mesoscala. Portanto aquelas previsões a 10 dias são claro do ECMWF, aliás basta logo ver o tipo de valores previstos automaticamente em cidades do litoral a partir do 4º dia, para ver que além de não ter mão humana, vem de um modelo com malha larga..

Quanto à história de acertarem ou falharem.. Se já no Inverno em sistemas "bem-comportados" como frentes há falhas às vezes enormes nos modelos, então quanto mais em situações destas, que é tudo no limite de "as peças estarem no sítio certo". É sempre o jogo do tira e põe.. Uns exageram mais, outros menos.. 
Modelos de mesoscala como o ALADIN facilmente põem convecção sobre terra mesmo quando não acontece. Os de larga escala raramente o fazem, e se o fazem normalmente é sinal que há mesmo algo que pode ocorrer, embora claro não garantido, especialmente em situações desta com nuvens de base pouco baixa, muitas vezes modelos como ECMWF exageram.. O GFS também não costuma muitas vezes ver bem estas situações, ou seja, não põe nada quando estão para acontecer, e quando põe é disparatado.
Mas esses falsos-alarmes normalmente são fáceis de despistar.. Raramente vêm em mais que 2 saídas seguidas diria eu..
Seja como for, as avaliações estatísticas continuam a dizer que o ECMWF e o GFS vão à frente em acerto nos modelos globais. Portanto mesmo nas suas falhas, continuarão sempre a ser os mais fiáveis em média.. Não sei se já viram a quantidade de dilúvios convectivos que por exemplo o NOGAPS está sempre a colocar! 

E sim, como disse também o Vince, não se pode simplesmente olhar para o CAPE. Não diz tudo.. Há imensos dias de CAPE elevado sem uma núvem no céu aqui em Portugal, e se virmos aqueles mapas de CAPE "assassino" às vezes em França, muita vez nem acontece assim tanto de mais.. O CAPE é a energia disponível para convecção profunda, ou seja, sim se houver CAPE elevado as condições estão lá, mas condicionalmente.. Sem estar a entrar em detalhes de Meteorologia Física e Dinâmica, o CAPE elevado só serve de alguma coisa se houver o mecanismo que force o ar a subir até poder entrar no nível onde o CAPE interessa (a área marcada nas sondagens), seja por aquecimento do solo, por frente, por montanhas, por convergência.
Situações em que há CAPE elevado mas o ar não chega lá e fica tudo em banho-maria são muitas.. Basta ir vendo as previsões de CAPE em dias de calor..


----------



## Costa (13 Jun 2009 às 23:09)

Parece que o final desta semana vai aquecer outra vez


----------



## stormy (13 Jun 2009 às 23:19)

imagem mais recente:



a convecção no centro da peninsula está-se a aguentar bem!!
a mancha nebulosa a sul do algarve deve provocar alguns aguaceiros nas proximas horas


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jun 2009 às 23:49)

Boas

O modelo ecmwf não tem precipitação? Se não tem, qual o modelo utilizado pelo IM para a preverem? Será que com a password já está disponivel. 

Não sei se estou a dizer uma barbaridade, ou este modelo não prevê isso?

Abraços


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jun 2009 às 23:50)

Costa disse:


> Parece que o final desta semana vai aquecer outra vez



Sim, dos 30 aos 35º C é uma forte possibilidade!!!


----------



## rozzo (13 Jun 2009 às 23:58)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> O modelo ecmwf não tem precipitação? Se não tem, qual o modelo utilizado pelo IM para a preverem? Será que com a password já está disponivel.
> 
> ...



Sim tem claro!
No site do IM por acaso até está lá a previsão da precipitação, o que não aparece noutros sites. E penso que também a previsão automática da probabilidade de chuva no site do IM terá de vir do ECMWF...


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2009 às 00:08)

joseoliveira disse:


> Sim, dos 30 aos 35º C é uma forte possibilidade!!!



O calor que está a mostrar para o final da semana é de mais de 40ºC em todo o interior e acima dos 35ºC no Litoral Centro e Sul...se não tirar é o que iremos ter a partir de quarta/Quinta feira...


----------



## LuisFilipe (14 Jun 2009 às 01:28)

miguel disse:


> O calor que está a mostrar para o final da semana é de mais de 40ºC em todo o interior e acima dos 35ºC no Litoral Centro e Sul...se não tirar é o que iremos ter a partir de quarta/Quinta feira...




ja me xeira ao vento de leste..


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Jun 2009 às 02:56)

Vince disse:


> o que o Estofex prevê para amanhã e que poderia dar origem a granizo significativo, mas entretanto penso que a previsão estará desactualizada dada a retirada constante de CAPE de saída para saída pelo menos no GFS, nos outros não sabemos pois não temos dados deles para dizer se estavam bem ou mal. E modelos nunca são a realidade, há que esperar para ver o que acontece amanhã e segunda-feira. A instabilidade anda aí, as peças é que não estão todas juntas e/ou no sítio correcto.



Boas

Confirmado, cá esta a nova saída 





Até estes  colocam alerta nível 1 e a actualização tira até a trovoada, fica para mais tarde recordar. 

abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Jun 2009 às 03:34)

Boas





Uma imagem que pode dar que falar, pelos relatos aqui no fórum e pelo nowcast feito não nas 3 mas na ultima hora, não existe actividade, nem chuva digna de registo.

Nos modelos   não existe conectividade, qual a variável que está a faltar, o que não temos disponível,  Humidade, frio em altitude,   sorte, a borboleta bater as asas 3 dias mais cedo na Madeira, ou é mesmo não falar Espanhol.

Abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Jun 2009 às 03:55)

rozzo disse:


> Sim tem claro!
> No site do IM por acaso até está lá a previsão da precipitação, o que não aparece noutros sites. E penso que também a previsão automática da probabilidade de chuva no site do IM terá de vir do ECMWF...



Boas

O porque de não estar disponível em sites como o Meteociel o wetterzentrale ?

estranho  ok temos o modelo no IM, mas.



rozzo disse:


> Quanto à história de acertarem ou falharem.. Se já no Inverno em sistemas "bem-comportados" como frentes há falhas às vezes enormes nos modelos, então quanto mais em situações destas, que é tudo no limite de "as peças estarem no sítio certo". É sempre o jogo do tira e põe.. Uns exageram mais, outros menos..




O que tenho visto neste ultimo ano  é uma muito melhor relação dois modelos em sistemas mais organizado aqueles meses de Fevereiro a Março em que os modelos com 180h pouco mudavam, houve até uma altura, não me recordo as datas, em que a falha mesmo com essa distancia foi praticamente nula  e nestas alturas  mais caóticas eles andam um pouco as aranhas, mesmo em 48h, é uma diferença algo significativa.

Desculpem a hora do post, mas só agora tive tempo de ver os post anteriores.
Abraços


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2009 às 09:07)

Pois é para variar aqui no Sul que nem nunca foi nada de especial, passou mesmo de nada de especial, para nada de nada mesmo !!
As trovoadas a ocorrerem será na região fronteiriça bem como os poucos aguaceiros previstos !!
Mais condições ocorrerão nestes meses !!

Na madeira é que parece que nos proximos dias de acordo com o IM será sempre a bombar !!

O calor que tem estado no Algarve mantem-se suavizando nos proximos dois e voltando em força na Quarta-feira !!


----------



## Vince (14 Jun 2009 às 10:00)

ajrebelo disse:


> O porque de não estar disponível em sites como o Meteociel o wetterzentrale ?
> estranho  ok temos o modelo no IM, mas.



É a "cultura" europeia, uma forma estranha de ver as coisas nalgumas áreas da ciência, não disponibilizar ao público dados que são suportados pelos contribuintes dos diversos países membro. Já com as imagens de satélite é a mesma coisa. Nos EUA as imagens de satélite são disponíveis gratuitamente, aqui na Europa são pagas a preço de ouro. Nós temos o Sat24 mas eles devem pagar fortunas à Eumetsat para disponibilizar actualizações de 15 minutos. Com os modelos é a mesma coisa, o GFS e muitos outros modelos americanos tem o output gratuito, uma lei do Senado americano que assim obrigou. Na Europa o ECMWF não é público. E dizem que os EUA é que são a terra do mercado e do capitalismo selvagem em que tudo tem um preço, e a Europa é social, pública e gratuita


----------



## Vince (14 Jun 2009 às 10:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Na madeira é que parece que nos proximos dias de acordo com o IM será sempre a bombar !!



Tem sido um desânimo os modelos nestes 2 ou 3 últimos dias. Até essa depressão vai ficar pela Madeira, não só não vamos ver nada aqui com a depressão, como pior, a posição dela vai ajudar a bombear um calor bastante desagradável de África para aqui. Resta olhar para a Madeira para ver o que sucede por lá.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2009 às 10:19)

Vince disse:


> Tem sido um desânimo os modelos nestes 2 ou 3 últimos dias. Até essa depressão vai ficar pela Madeira, não só não vamos ver nada aqui com a depressão, como pior, a posição *dela vai ajudar a bombear um calor bastante desagradável de África para aqui*. Resta olhar para a Madeira para ver o que sucede por lá.



Algo assim seria um pesadelo para nós.
Calor é bom sim, mas qb. E nessa posição poderemos levar com um bafo Africano por de mais. 

Resultado da run das 0h, no que diz respeito a temperaturas:


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Jun 2009 às 10:39)

E em Terra de Anticiclone ,quem tem uma pequena depressão é rei.
O nosso reinado foi deposto e vai agora nu .
O IM , qual Cruzada Salvadora do Condado ainda aponta
para alguma instabilidade até terça.
Depois e a partir das 96 horas (quarta) já poucas dúvidas quedam:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Aí vêm eles: O Anticiclone e o Calor em profícua interacção.
Talvez até, em exagerada colaboração, sem rei , nem roque...


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2009 às 10:55)

AnDré disse:


> Algo assim seria um pesadelo para nós.
> Calor é bom sim, mas qb. E nessa posição poderemos levar com um bafo Africano por de mais.
> 
> Resultado da run das 0h, no que diz respeito a temperaturas:




ATENÇÂO: Para os menos entendidos na matéria. Estes gráficos de temperatura é em relação á temperatura média do ar.
Por exemplo se a minima registada é 20 e a máxima 30, a média é 25.
Ora bem no gráfico ve-se zonas com média superior a 30º !!


----------



## Veterano (14 Jun 2009 às 11:00)

Aurélio disse:


> ATENÇÂO: Para os menos entendidos na matéria. Estes gráficos de temperatura é em relação á temperatura média do ar.
> Por exemplo se a minima registada é 20 e a máxima 30, a média é 25.
> Ora bem no gráfico ve-se zonas com média superior a 30º !!



  Em relação ao litoral norte, só ficarei preocupado se regressar o vento leste, de outra forma a temperatura nunca irá atingir valores exorbitantes.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2009 às 11:11)

Veterano disse:


> Em relação ao litoral norte, só ficarei preocupado se regressar o vento leste, de outra forma a temperatura nunca irá atingir valores exorbitantes.



Sim, e mesmo assim é dificil, olhando para os modelos (GFS) vai haver alguma circulação de  Leste para  a semana mas não parece muito marcada(aquele tipo de circulação capaz de manter o vento Leste todo o dia aqui no Porto) logo aqui pelo litoral a brisa cedo se encarregará de regular a temperatura....Para as regiões do interior nomeadamente Alentejo é que parece mais preocupante....Se aqui no Porto as máximas andarem pelos 30/32 graus já é muito...em certos locais do interior facilmente se atingirá ou  ultrapassará os 40 graus....( isto mantendo-se a actual tendência)
De qualquer modo foi com uma situação sinóptica algo semelhante a esta que registei em Agosto 2003 a mais alta temperatura da minha estação : 38.9ºc, mas duvido muito que tal situação excepcional se repita...


----------



## Veterano (14 Jun 2009 às 11:28)

Snifa disse:


> De qualquer modo foi com uma situação sinóptica algo semelhante a esta que registei em Agosto 2003 a mais alta temperatura da minha estação : 38.9ºc, mas duvido muito que tal situação excepcional se repita...



  Recordo-me dessa altura, mas junto ao mar, numa faixa relativamente curta, por efeito da brisa marítima, a temperatura não atingiu os 30º graus, enquanto todo o país assava!


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2009 às 11:37)

Penso que começa a ser preocupante as temperaturas altas que vamos ter a partir de quinta feira  principalmente o Sul e não me refiro apenas ao Interior mas a todos o lado com temperaturas generalizadas de 40ºC para cima...talvez um pouco menos no Litoral...


----------



## stormy (14 Jun 2009 às 12:00)

e por terras lusas o verão será rei
abençoados sejam todos os mm recolhidos até 3ª


----------



## stormy (14 Jun 2009 às 12:11)

nao acham que o IM tá a prever temperaturas demasiado baixas para amanhã e terça??


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2009 às 12:16)

stormy disse:


> nao acham que o IM tá a prever temperaturas demasiado baixas para amanhã e terça??



A previsão para amanhã está perfeitamente certa ... já o que diz respeito a terça essa sim, deve ter havido um erro no carregamento porque nem as temperaturas nem a precipitação encaixam.
Por isso foi erro informático certamente !!

A partir de 4ª Feira teremos novamente 40º certamente !!


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2009 às 12:16)

stormy disse:


> nao acham que o IM tá a prever temperaturas demasiado baixas para amanhã e terça??



Isso tem a ver com a situação que estão a prever de aguaceiros e trovoadas...subidas  mais acentuadas de temperatura só lá para quinta/ sexta e por aí fora....
Quando toda esta "instabilidade" passar e deixar o sol brilhar....


----------



## meteo (14 Jun 2009 às 12:20)

O Windguru para Évora ainda dá precipitação significativa nestes 3 dias. 6 mm hoje e 11,5 mm na Terça-Feira  Depois,vem mesmo o calor,e que calor! 
O Windguru poucas vezes coloca tanto calor para as praias. Desculpem-me o pessoal do interior(que vão assar),mas também gosto de algum calor aqui ao pé do mar,e sabe sempre bem uns dias quentes!E parece não vir com muita nortada,só mesmo ao fim da tarde,o que é sempre agradável..A nortada que vá para o interior que é onde está mais calor !
Bem me parecia em Março que este Verão não ia ser como os 2 últimos..Aquela tendencia sempre que vinha vento de Leste de vir calor,não enganava  
Ok,talvez fosse só 1 feeling..Há os feelings do arrefecimento global,onde vai tudo congelar e vai nevar no mar todos os dias,os feelings que vai tudo pelos ares com tanta nortada,mas também há outros de que um Verão vai ser mais quente que outro...


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2009 às 12:31)

Snifa disse:


> Isso tem a ver com a situação que estão a prever de aguaceiros e trovoadas...subidas  mais acentuadas de temperatura só lá para quinta/ sexta e por aí fora....
> Quando toda esta "instabilidade" passar e deixar o sol brilhar....



Desculpa mas nem pensar .... temperatura máximos de cerca de 17º ou 18º e aguaceiros/chuva no litoral ... nem pensar !!
Engano certamente no carregamento da Imagem !!
Máxima 20º em faro e Beja e Evora com 18º nem pensar !!
Até porque a atmosfera está muito quente ... para arrefecer tanto num só dia, por causa de uns meros aguaceiros e trovoadas no Interior !


----------



## David sf (14 Jun 2009 às 12:39)

Eu o feeling que tenho, sem olhar para os registos, apenas empiricamente, é que este ano está tudo a iniciar-se mais cedo. Senão vejamos, o Outono chegou cedo, Setembro foi um mês mais instável e fresco que o habitual. O Inverno entrou em força com uma onda de frio ainda no final de Novembro, com um Janeiro rigoroso, mas logo no início de Fevereiro a atmosfera estabiliza e passámos uma segunda metade desse mês e um Março primaveris. Agora em meados de Junho vem uma onda de calor, que acreditando nos modelos será duradoura e intensa, como eu já não me lembro desde Agosto de 2003. Não sei se alguém tem registos mas acredito que ninguém tenha memória de uma onda de calor com duração superior a 10 dias, em pleno mês de Junho, com temperaturas de 40 graus ou superiores. Eu registei ontem 40,3, anteontem 40,7, hoje às 11 da manhã tinha 36, embora neste momento já tenha descido para 32. Segundo a generalidade dos modelos há condições para se ultrapassarem estes valores entre a próxima Quinta e Domingo, e mesmo nos próximos dias a temperatura no Alentejo deverá ser todos os dias superior a 30 graus. Alguma vez aconteceu isto no meio de Junho?


----------



## David sf (14 Jun 2009 às 12:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Desculpa mas nem pensar .... temperatura máximos de cerca de 17º ou 18º e aguaceiros/chuva no litoral ... nem pensar !!
> Engano certamente no carregamento da Imagem !!
> Máxima 20º em faro e Beja e Evora com 18º nem pensar !!
> Até porque a atmosfera está muito quente ... para arrefecer tanto num só dia, por causa de uns meros aguaceiros e trovoadas no Interior !



Só pode ser erro, a temperatura em Beja ser de 35 na Segunda, passar para 18 na Terça e voltar aos 35 na Quarta é surrealista. Ficavamos todos com gripe com este choque térmico. As previsões da Foreca, também baseadas no modelo europeu, metem 29 graus na Terça, e os valores da Foreca costumam ficar aquém das máximas registadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2009 às 13:00)

David sf disse:


> Eu o feeling que tenho, sem olhar para os registos, apenas empiricamente, é que este ano está tudo a iniciar-se mais cedo. Senão vejamos, o Outono chegou cedo, Setembro foi um mês mais instável e fresco que o habitual. O Inverno entrou em força com uma onda de frio ainda no final de Novembro, com um Janeiro rigoroso, mas logo no início de Fevereiro a atmosfera estabiliza e passámos uma segunda metade desse mês e um Março primaveris. Agora em meados de Junho vem uma onda de calor, que acreditando nos modelos será duradoura e intensa, como eu já não me lembro desde Agosto de 2003. Não sei se alguém tem registos mas acredito que ninguém tenha memória de uma onda de calor com duração superior a 10 dias, em pleno mês de Junho, com temperaturas de 40 graus ou superiores. Eu registei ontem 40,3, anteontem 40,7, hoje às 11 da manhã tinha 36, embora neste momento já tenha descido para 32. Segundo a generalidade dos modelos há condições para se ultrapassarem estes valores entre a próxima Quinta e Domingo, e mesmo nos próximos dias a temperatura no Alentejo deverá ser todos os dias superior a 30 graus. Alguma vez aconteceu isto no meio de Junho?



Lembro-me que em 1998 tivemos um Junho ardente e escaldante, nessa altura andava a trabalhar em Ourique e lembro-me de máximas na ordem dos 42ºC-44ºC para Beja, por isso, não é nada do outro mundo, o que pode ser do outro mundo é o calor durante todo este Verão que vai ser quente e por vezes tórrido, só quem não quer não vê, finais de Agosto a Outubro vamos voltar a ter precipitações extremas no Algarve, não é futurologia, é uma análise baseada em factos ocorridos e a tendência é esta, final do Verão, início do Outono com precipitações extremas.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2009 às 13:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Desculpa mas nem pensar .... temperatura máximos de cerca de 17º ou 18º e aguaceiros/chuva no litoral ... nem pensar !!
> Engano certamente no carregamento da Imagem !!
> Máxima 20º em faro e Beja e Evora com 18º nem pensar !!
> Até porque a atmosfera está muito quente ... para arrefecer tanto num só dia, por causa de uns meros aguaceiros e trovoadas no Interior !



 obviamente que sim é um erro informático.....

Quando disse:*Quando toda esta "instabilidade" passar e deixar o sol brilhar*

Estava a ser irónico....


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2009 às 14:14)

Snifa disse:


> obviamente que sim é um erro informático.....
> 
> Quando disse:*Quando toda esta "instabilidade" passar e deixar o sol brilhar*
> 
> Estava a ser irónico....



Pois, mas a SIC e a TVI já estavam a dizer que a temperatura em alguns sitios (alentejo) estavam a falar em descida acentuada da ordem dos 18º no Alentejo.
Devem ter ido dar um salto ao site do IM


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2009 às 14:30)

Epá florescem depressões por todo o lado no Atlântico norte, assim não há meio do AA se organizar para gerar nortada/puxar ar fresco de norte, aquela depressão a sudoeste só nos irá trazer calor, isto assim não funciona  vamos esturrar durante a semana devido a um depressão (mariquinhas) que irá puxar ar quente de África, isto porque o anticiclone irá estender-se em crista para cima de nós. 





Melhores tempos virão, agora é ir fazendo gelo e preparar as máscaras para a poeira, e esperar que as coisas arrefeçam


----------



## stormy (14 Jun 2009 às 14:32)

o ensemble das 6z mantem o calor tropical em todo o territorio continental  até ao infinito modelistico ( para alem de t+180h)
quanto ás previsões de descida acentuada para amanhã e 3f sao, na minha opiniao, uma falha clara do IMe depois queixam-se dos media.....


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2009 às 14:57)

O que é interessante no meio de tudo isto é o comportamento da pressão, que não vai além dos 1020hpa


----------



## snowstorm (14 Jun 2009 às 16:20)

Acabei de ler esta informação:

Temperaturas baixam de forma acentuada até terça-feira

As temperaturas máximas vão descer quase para metade até e terça-feira em vários locais de Portugal continental, dia em que se prevê chuva, de acordo com o sítio na Internet do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM). 
Para hoje já são esperadas temperaturas máximas mais baixas do que as registadas sábado, prevendo-se 29 graus Celsius em Lisboa, 21º no Porto, 35º em Faro, 35º em Beja e 34º em Castelo Branco.

Entre hoje e terça-feira, as temperaturas deverão *cair 12º em Lisboa, 15º em Faro, 17º em Beja, 16º em Castelo Branco e 2º no Porto*.

Além da descida da temperatura, aguardam-se para terça-feira períodos de céu muito nublado, aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas, mais prováveis durante a tarde e, em especial, no interior. 

As temperaturas baixas vão manter-se por pouco tempo, dado que vão subir, de forma acentuada, logo na quarta-feira, ainda de acordo com o IM.

Diário Digital / Lusa 

Em que ficamos?
in: http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=393634


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2009 às 16:23)

stormy disse:


> o ensemble das 6z mantem o calor tropical em todo o territorio continental  até ao infinito modelistico ( para alem de t+180h)
> quanto ás previsões de descida acentuada para amanhã e 3f sao, na minha opiniao, uma falha clara do IMe depois queixam-se dos media.....



ULTIMA HORA: Depois das asneiras que tem sido ditas na comunicação social, o IM acordou e reparou que Terça Feira estava mal e posso adiantar que a descida é tão acentuada vai descer cerca de 3/4º no Interior, e 2/3º graus no Litoral.
Mas entenda-se que errar é humano, por isso não critiquem !!

Em Faro vai no minimo manter a temperatura de hoje !!


----------



## Lightning (14 Jun 2009 às 16:29)

Pois é verdade... O calor que vem aí... E vem de áfrica, tudo graças áquela depressão, que vai fazer com que existam condições para a formação de boas células no interior de Portugal e também em Espanha.

Mas mesmo assim o GFS não coloca precipitações para lado nenhum (pelo menos no que toca a Portugal). Apesar de o CAPE / LI estar baixo (mas mesmo assim é suficiente) ainda podemos vir a ter boas formações durante as tardes quentes que se aproximam.


----------



## Chingula (14 Jun 2009 às 16:32)

snowstorm disse:


> Acabei de ler esta informação:
> 
> Temperaturas baixam de forma acentuada até terça-feira
> 
> ...



A informação de previsão das temperaturas para Terça-feira, em Portugal Continental, no sitio do I.M. está errada...é notório nas regiões do Sul. 
Pode ser uma leitura automática do modelo...deve ter surgido qualquer problema no sistema...


----------



## Lightning (14 Jun 2009 às 16:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Melhores tempos virão, agora é ir fazendo gelo e preparar as máscaras para a poeira, e esperar que as coisas arrefeçam



A depressão também vai arrastar as tradicionais poeiras vindas de África?


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2009 às 16:51)

snowstorm disse:


> Entre hoje e terça-feira, as temperaturas deverão *cair 12º em Lisboa, 15º em Faro, 17º em Beja, 16º em Castelo Branco e 2º no Porto*.
> 
> Em que ficamos?
> in: http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=393634




O erro já foi corrigido. Actualmente, o cenário previsto para Terça-feira é o seguinte:








Esperemos que a nova previsão também seja divulgada.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2009 às 16:55)

Lightning disse:


> A depressão também vai arrastar as tradicionais poeiras vindas de África?



Possivelmente, já é tradicional


----------



## rozzo (14 Jun 2009 às 17:01)

Gilmet disse:


> Esperemos que a nova previsão também seja divulgada.



Dúvido.. 
Uma previsão semelhante à do dia anterior, sem fenómenos estranhos como a previsão errada que estava não faz furor nos media! 

Realmente erros acontecem, nem percebi muito este, mas pronto acontece..
Mas estiveram um bocado a dormir, foram longas as horas até corrigir, e os abutres aproveitaram logo! A seguir vão dizer:
"qual quê? enganam-se sempre!dava frio e olha pra este calor!" 

Mas por acaso foram demasiadas horas até corrigirem um erro tão grave e visível.. Apesar de compreensível o erro.. Não é compreensível a demora diria eu, até porque é o próprio IM o prejudicado com a situação em termos de imagem e repercussão nos media e pessoas..
Pequenos tiros nos pés evitáveis!


----------



## David sf (14 Jun 2009 às 17:24)

O erro do IM pode dever-se à não alteração do valor de Terça quando este passou para a previsão a três dias. A actualização automática é feita a partir do quarto dia, e a dos três primeiros é feita por um meteorologista, e deve ter sido a actualização feita pessoalmente que não entrou no site. Se formos ver os valores que estavam errados eram concordantes com a saída das 12 de Sexta do modelo europeu, a última a meter-nos a depressão do cima.


----------



## Agreste (14 Jun 2009 às 18:01)

Também achei uma certa piada a essas temperaturas frescas para terça-feira mesmo depois de olhar aos modelos e não ver lá nada que o indicasse.

Depois desta vaga de calor, vai haver uma breve pausa mas a canícola vai regressar e à medida que nos aproximamos do fim do mês, começam a surgir no norte de áfrica as linhas dos 40ºC.


----------



## Lightning (14 Jun 2009 às 18:45)

Qual deles estará mais próximo da realidade?

*NOGAPS*











*GFS*


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2009 às 22:29)

Previsão para Faro (segundo o WeatherBug) 

Thursday 
Scattered showers. There is a 20% chance of precipitation. Partly cloudy. Hot. Temperature of 34°C. Winds NNE 29km. Humidity will be 32% with a dewpoint of 14° and feels-like temperature of 33°C. 
High:  34°C    Low:  25°C 

 Friday 
There is a 0% chance of precipitation. Sunny. Hot. Temperature of 35°C. Winds NNW 22km. Humidity will be 28% with a dewpoint of 14° and feels-like temperature of 34°C. 
High:  35°C    Low:  26°C 

 Saturday 
There is a 0% chance of precipitation. Sunny. Hot. Temperature of 39°C. Winds NW 28km. Humidity will be 29% with a dewpoint of 14° and feels-like temperature of 41°C. 
High:  39°C    Low:  26°C 

 Sunday 
There is a 0% chance of precipitation. Mostly sunny. Hot, Windy. Temperature of 44°C. Winds WNW 40km. Humidity will be 31% with a dewpoint of 18° and feels-like temperature of 48°C. 
High:  44°C    Low:  27°C 

Ai minha nossa que este já ficou marado, bom isto ia ser um sufoco e acho que morria com este calor, o mais curioso é o símbolo que eles colocam um sol com um cacto mesmo muita cool, vamos virar deserto.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2009 às 22:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Previsão para Faro (segundo o WeatherBug)
> 
> Sunday
> There is a 0% chance of precipitation. Mostly sunny. Hot, Windy. Temperature of 44°C. Winds WNW 40km. Humidity will be 31% with a dewpoint of 18° and feels-like temperature of 48°C.
> ...




*44 graus**???*

deve ser um bug do weather bug só pode.....

Onde é que estes sites vão buscar a informação? em que modelos se baseiam?

Já se sabe que há  probabilidades de forte e persistente  calor a partir da semana que vem, mas nem no interior do Alentejo acredito que se chegue aos 44 graus....


----------



## Nuno (14 Jun 2009 às 22:55)

Snifa disse:


> *44 graus**???*
> 
> deve ser um bug do weather bug só pode.....
> 
> ...





Nao acreditas?  Eu acredito mais, mas em alguns locais basta ver a iso a 500 hpa e a 850 hpa e o vento fraco do quadrante de leste, mas o problema nao esta aqui, esta nos dias consecutivos de isos 20 22 24 dia após dia as temperaturas sobem a valores absurdos. Amareleja num único dia teve 40.2 ou 41 ja n me lembro bem, e so teve durante uma tarde a iso 24 e aqui em Setúbal tive 37 e nem a iso 24 tinha. Nao sei se me expliquei bem, mas eu por esta altura de fosse o IM ia alertando as pessoas, e nao vinha dizer que a temperatura ia descer acentuadamente isso é absurdo, mas enfim


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2009 às 23:05)

Nuno disse:


> Nao acreditas?  Eu acredito mais, mas em alguns locais basta ver a iso a 500 hpa e a 850 hpa e o vento fraco do quadrante de leste, mas o problema nao esta aqui, esta nos dias consecutivos de isos 20 22 24 dia após dia as temperaturas sobem a valores absurdos. Amareleja num único dia teve 40.2 ou 41 ja n me lembro bem, e so teve durante uma tarde a iso 24 e aqui em Setúbal tive 37 e nem a iso 24 tinha. Nao sei se me expliquei bem, mas eu por esta altura de fosse o IM ia alertando as pessoas, e nao vinha dizer que a temperatura ia descer acentuadamente isso é absurdo, mas enfim



Acredito em dias sucessivos de temperaturas de 40/42 graus em certos locais, mas 44 acho "demais"....( mas não é impossivel claro, isso só saberemos na altura)

Também acho que com o cenário que se vai desenhando o IM já deveria começar a alertar, mas devem estar atentos e provavelmente estarão à espera de consolidar mais as previsões digo eu...e os alertas surgirão naturalmente na próxima semana...

Se se mantiverem as previsões/tendências dos modelos então será uma vaga de calor persistente de levar muito a sério...


----------



## Nuno (14 Jun 2009 às 23:07)

Snifa disse:


> Acredito em dias sucessivos de temperaturas de 40/42 graus em certos locais, mas 44 acho "demais"....( mas não é impossivel claro, isso só saberemos na altura)
> 
> Também acho que com o cenário que se vai desenhando o IM já deveria começar a alertar, mas devem estar atentos e provavelmente estarão à espera de consolidar mais as previsões digo eu...e os alertas surgirão naturalmente na próxima semana...
> 
> Se se mantiverem as previsões/tendências dos modelos então será uma vaga de calor persistente de levar muito a sério...



Sim espero que sim, com certeza que será de levar a serio

Edit: Esta run estar a ser mais quente


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jun 2009 às 23:12)

Snifa disse:


> Acredito em dias sucessivos de temperaturas de 40/42 graus em certos locais, mas 44 acho "demais"....( mas não é impossivel claro, isso só saberemos na altura)
> 
> Também acho que com o cenário que se vai desenhando o IM já deveria começar a alertar, mas devem estar atentos e provavelmente estarão à espera de consolidar mais as previsões digo eu...e os alertas surgirão naturalmente na próxima semana...
> 
> Se se mantiverem as previsões/tendências dos modelos então será uma vaga de calor persistente de levar muito a sério...



Impossível não será que tal aconteça e até por aqui já se chegou à casa dos 43 ºC em 2003 e ultrapassaram-se os 41 ºC em 2007 por 2 dias consecutivos.

Não me admiraria que zonas de grande potencial, principalmente no interior do Alentejo, que conheço muito bem, chegassem a valores até um pouco superiores.

Mas claro, seriam apenas alguns dias a ultrapassar os 40 ºC e não uma semana inteira. De recordar que mesmo em 2007, um Verão que terminou com uma ligeira anomalia negativa, a estação de Portel (Oriola) registou *44,0 ºC* no final de Julho.

Mesmo para Moscavide, alguns modelos apontam para valores próximos dos 42 ºC, mas é claro que algum calor deverá ser retirado e venha a ter valores relativamente próximos dos 40 ºC se o panorama se mantiver.

Não terá de ser necessariamente uma vaga de calor, pois para tal acontecer a temperatura máxima do ar teria de ser pelo menos 5 ºC superior à média para o período de referência de uma normal climatológica numa determinada estação durante, pelo menos, 6 dias consecutivos.


----------



## rozzo (14 Jun 2009 às 23:24)

Eu pessoalmente acho que o IM não deve lançar um alerta ou comunicado sobre isso até 3ª-feira.. 
Até lá vai estar calor mas nada anormal..
O calor "anormal" só será mais a partir de 5ª, e ainda faltam uns dias, e sabemos bem o que isso quer dizer, se o estamos a ver à distância em modelos.. Pode muito bem ser retirado..
E vai o IM agora dizer para as pessoas se prepararem para daqui a uma semana porque vem uma vaga de calor brutal sem se ter certeza já? Ainda há alguma margem de manobra e de ter mais certeza, e não fazer uma previsão alarmista sem certezas...
É só a minha opinião..

Seja como for, tanto ECMWF como GFS estão a colocar um cenário que sim, se se confirmar será algo "agressivo".. Já vi vários outputs do GFS a dar valores muito elevados, acima dos 40º sim..E normalmente modelos com malhas largas suavizam os extremos de temperatura....
Mas não se esqueçam que são apenas saídas de pontos das malhas dos modelos, e claro, no litoral, há muito mais em jogo, normalmente a puxar para baixo.. Os modelos globais não vão pôr as brisas mais fracas mas suficientes para arrefecer cidades como Lisboa e Faro..
Mesmo assim, se se confirmar a previsão actual (MUITO DISTANTE AINDA).. São cartas de superfície e de altitude que indiciam calor bastante extremo..

Nuno, mas o IM não alertou para descida brusca das temperaturas.. Isso foram os media! O IM cometeu foi o erro informático que demorou a corrigir, e levou a essas suposições naturais pelos meios de informação..


----------



## cardu (14 Jun 2009 às 23:26)

meus amigos, vamos assistir à repetição da onda de calor do verão de 2003, que durante quinze dias assolou Portugal Continental!!!

A protecção civil tem de estar alerta porque as coisas vão estar mesmo feias para os próximos dias e digo ja ninguèm dúvida!!!


----------



## Nuno (14 Jun 2009 às 23:28)

rozzo disse:


> Eu pessoalmente acho que o IM não deve lançar um alerta ou comunicado sobre isso até 3ª-feira..
> Até lá vai estar calor mas nada anormal..
> O calor "anormal" só será mais a partir de 5ª, e ainda faltam uns dias, e sabemos bem o que isso quer dizer, se o estamos a ver à distância em modelos.. Pode muito bem ser retirado..
> E vai o IM agora dizer para as pessoas se prepararem para daqui a uma semana porque vem uma vaga de calor brutal sem se ter certeza já? Ainda há alguma margem de manobra e de ter mais certeza, e não fazer uma previsão alarmista sem certezas...
> ...



Sim Sim, eu percebi o quiseste dizer. Epa eu espero que eles nem tenham a necessidade de lançar algum tipo de alerta Mas estou a ver isto muito feio mesmo, esta run impressiona


----------



## rozzo (14 Jun 2009 às 23:45)

cardu disse:


> meus amigos, vamos assistir à repetição da onda de calor do verão de 2003, que durante quinze dias assolou Portugal Continental!!!
> 
> A protecção civil tem de estar alerta porque as coisas vão estar mesmo feias para os próximos dias e digo ja ninguèm dúvida!!!



Eh calma! 

Admito que a ver as cartas vi semelhanças assustadoras sim..
Mas atenção que era Agosto e as massas de ar estavam mais quentes..
Apesar das peças estarem muito parecidas, agora as temperaturas aos 850hPa estão um nada abaixo.. Não se vê a linha dos 30º, e se fores ver essa data estava lá quase na península.. Logo aí há alguma diferença..

E depois, quando se lembra 2003, não são uns dias, são IMENSOS dias anormalmente quentes numa área muito extensa..
Para já estamos a ver um padrão à distância, parecido é verdade, mas menos intenso.. E daí a se confirmar, e mais do que confirmar, ser tão duradouro e abrangente.. Calma lá.. 

Não entremos em alarmismos!


----------



## Vince (14 Jun 2009 às 23:56)

O NNM12 para Faro só vai até aos 34 ou 35ºC no pico, ainda vai uma enorme distancia para 44ºc.... 









Nem o "tabloide" freemeteo se aventura em mais de 38ºC:






E atendendo que até ao pico previsto ainda faltam uns quantos dias, logo ainda mudam, e os modelos estão ultimamente a passar imensas rasteiras, vamos ter calma. Parece que teremos uma onda de calor significativa para Junho, mas não ao nível atrás referido que a colocaria na zona dos registos históricos, por exemplo, para Faro 44,3ºC é o record histórico batido a 25 Julho de 2004, e sinceramente não me parece que estejamos nessas circunstâncias.


----------



## rozzo (15 Jun 2009 às 00:00)

Sim, e Faro então tem bastante dificuldade em chegar a esses valores.. 
Se não me engano esse recorde dos 44º pulverizou completamente o anterior em vários graus não foi? Foi mesmo uma situação muito particular e raríssima.. Em que vento de Norte a cortar a brisa ainda mais constante nessa região que o que se tem registado nos últimos dias, se aliou a uma massa de ar quentíssima..

O weatheronline que regra geral até é bastante equilibrado nas previsões (eu penso que devam aplicar à saída do modelo algum algoritmo que entra em conta com observações passadas) não dá mais do que 31º para já em Faro......


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2009 às 00:01)

Penso que essas temperaturas de 44ºC não se farão sentir no Algarve mas sim no interior do Alentejo sendo que no Algarve andará pelos 40ºC +/- assim como em todo o Sul...mas vamos ver se se confirma este cenário ou não, mas já estou admirado de não estar a tirar!


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2009 às 00:12)

miguel disse:


> mas já estou admirado de não estar a tirar!



Eu só estou a levar um pouco mais a sério porque desde há umas quantas semanas a tendência tem sido a de tirar frio enquanto o ano passado ficámos habituados a que tirasse calor. Veremos se continua nesta tendência.


----------



## rozzo (15 Jun 2009 às 00:32)

Vince disse:


> Eu só estou a levar um pouco mais a sério porque desde há umas quantas semanas a tendência tem sido a de tirar frio enquanto o ano passado ficámos habituados a que tirasse calor. Veremos se continua nesta tendência.



Será que a tendência não é tirar frio ou calor, mas sim tirar extremos à medida que as datas se aproximam?
Fica a questão!


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2009 às 00:41)

Com a ajuda do Dan identificámos uma onda de calor significativa em Junho. 
Foi em 1981. Nessa data Lisboa chegou a ultrapassar os 42ºC, mais quente que quase todo o país, mesmo o Alentejo. 

Olhando para as cartas, apesar de alguns factores em comum, não estaríamos ao nível do que se passou nesses dias de 1981. Mas há algumas semelhanças destacando-se um bloqueio a norte muito mais perfeito em 81 que agora seria apenas em crista, de qualquer forma é sempre engraçado compararmos aqui a situação sinóptica, ressalvando que estamos a comparar com meras previsões, ainda por cima a 120 horas !


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jun 2009 às 01:53)

Por acaso o Vince e o Dan lembraram-se dessa vaga de calor de 81. Ao ler os posts anteriores ia mesmo falar dela.

Lembro-me de estar na escola primária e de sentir um calor abrasador nessa altura; falava-se de "calor brutal" para o mês em causa...
Foram efectivamente muitos dias de temperaturas altas e inclusive com noites tropicais; até hoje não me lembro de ter tantas noites com temperaturas tal que era impossível dormir sem as janelas escancaradas toda a noite - na vaga de calor de 2003 a noção que tenho é que foram menos as noites tropicais do que nessa vaga (pena não ter dados para a minha zona). Ficávamos na rua até por volta da 1 da manhã - todas as crianças da aldeia! - porque não podíamos dormir com o calor que se fazia sentir até essa hora dentro das casas.

Sinceramente não sei o que virá aí; se for uma vaga como a de 81 vai ser complicado em termos de saúde pública. As vagas prolongadas que aparecem quase do "nada" são as mais preocupantes...

Olhando para as cartas - concordo com o vince, pois aqui (embora sejam ainda previsões) o bloqueio a norte condiciona e de que maneira o fluxo de ar quente para o nosso país; se o AA se posicionar abaixo das ilhas Britânicas penso que haverão condições para termos então uma onda de calor marcada, senão teremos apenas uns dias bem quentes mas sem sair de uma relativa normalidade climatológica.


----------



## Veterano (15 Jun 2009 às 09:29)

Vince disse:


> Com a ajuda do Dan identificámos uma onda de calor significativa em Junho.
> Foi em 1981. Nessa data Lisboa chegou a ultrapassar os 42ºC, mais quente que quase todo o país, mesmo o Alentejo.



  A onda de calor em Junho de 1981, recordo-me bem dela, foi o ano da minha formatura, prolongou-se por 3 semanas, desde o início do mês até ao dia 22.

  Pelo menos na região do Porto, foi caracterizada pela persistência do vento leste durante todos esses dias, o que fez a temperatura manter-se a níveis anormais, não descendo muito durante a noite.

  Não tenho memória em Junho de mais nenhuma situação semelhante.


----------



## stormy (15 Jun 2009 às 09:33)

a media do ensemble da pressao atmosferica e T-850hpa:






a tendencia é de manter o calor e acentua-lo


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2009 às 09:52)

a tendencia é de manter o calor e acentua-lo[/QUOTE]

Sim, de facto parece que o calor está a caminho...infelizmente algo excessivo....este tipo de situações é sempre complicada pois poderá causar grandes problemas e até mortes em grupos de risco como as crianças, Idosos e  pessoas com problemas cardíacos....além do risco/tendência elevados de os maníacos e criminosos atearem incêndios florestais... sinceramente preferia temperaturas bem mais moderadas...

Vamos aguardar e esperar que os modelos estejam errados e o calor não seja assim tão pronunciado como parece....


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jun 2009 às 09:55)

O Weather Watcher, que tenho no meu pc, costuma ser bastante moderado nas suas previsões, e prevê, para Lisboa, e para 5ª, 6ª e Sábado, respectivemente, 35ºC, 36ºC e 37ºC...
Aqui pelo litoral a variável que é a brisa marítima vai influenciar decisivamente as temperaturas por esses dias, no interior é que parece que não há nada a fazer para escapar aos tórridos dias que se avizinham...


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jun 2009 às 10:03)

mr. phillip disse:


> O Weather Watcher, que tenho no meu pc, costuma ser bastante moderado nas suas previsões, e prevê, para Lisboa, e para 5ª, 6ª e Sábado, respectivemente, 35ºC, 36ºC e 37ºC...
> Aqui pelo litoral a variável que é a brisa marítima vai influenciar decisivamente as temperaturas por esses dias, no interior é que parece que não há nada a fazer para escapar aos tórridos dias que se avizinham...



Qual é?

Como se chama o distribuidor?


----------



## stormy (15 Jun 2009 às 10:13)

Snifa disse:


> a tendencia é de manter o calor e acentua-lo
> 
> Sim, de facto parece que o calor está a caminho...infelizmente algo excessivo....este tipo de situações é sempre complicada pois poderá causar grandes problemas e até mortes em grupos de risco como as crianças, Idosos e  pessoas com problemas cardíacos....além do risco/tendência elevados de os maníacos e criminosos atearem incêndios florestais... sinceramente preferia temperaturas bem mais moderadas...
> 
> Vamos aguardar e esperar que os modelos estejam errados e o calor não seja assim tão pronunciado como parece....



há sempre efeotos negativos em tudo


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jun 2009 às 10:17)

Pedro disse:


> Qual é?
> 
> Como se chama o distribuidor?



Uma pesquisa no Google, e já está!
http://www.singerscreations.com/


----------



## rozzo (15 Jun 2009 às 10:46)

Pois  tanto GFS como ECMWF continuam a insistir e piorar..
Esperemos que atenuem mais em cima da hora, senão começa a ficar algo feio..
O weatheronline no qual confio bastante até, já mete 38º em Lisboa no Sábado. Faro continua a não colocar mais de 31º.  O que indicia o Levante bem marcado...


----------



## vitamos (15 Jun 2009 às 11:35)

O ECMWF continua a prever para hoje alguma instabilidade com possibilidade de aguaceiros (provavelmente trovoadas) numa área de abrangência muito superior à prevista pelo GFS para hoje...












Para já as imagens de satélite mostram apenas uma extensa mancha nebulosa em progressão Sul-Norte junto à costa Algarvia, com aparente convectividade presente.


----------



## LuisFilipe (15 Jun 2009 às 13:13)

Chuva para hoje? 

Nao para o centro do país certamente, estou em coimbra com ceu limpo.

O calor extremo mantém-se para o final desta semana ?


----------



## YuRiSsS (15 Jun 2009 às 13:29)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Chuva para hoje?
> 
> Nao para o centro do país certamente, estou em coimbra com ceu limpo.
> 
> O calor extremo mantém-se para o final desta semana ?



Também no Alentejo, esteve uma manhã de céu limpo, agora já n posso dizer o mesmo. Está um calor abafado, está a ficar com bastantes nuvens, parece que se está a meter uma tarde daquelas em que aparecerá uma trovoada. No radar do meteo.pt parece que se estão a formar umas no sul!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Jun 2009 às 13:32)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Também no Alentejo, esteve uma manhã de céu limpo, agora já n posso dizer o mesmo. Está um calor abafado, está a ficar com bastantes nuvens, parece que se está a meter uma tarde daquelas em que aparecerá uma trovoada. No radar do meteo.pt parece que se estão a formar umas no sul!




Formou-se um CB a Oeste de Beja... mas duvido que muitas mais se vao formar...mas surpresas tambem existem e eu conto com elas!


----------



## Dourado (15 Jun 2009 às 14:07)

Este calor irrita-me   está a chover aqui no Algarve desde as 11:30 e eu continuo a suar 
A partir de Quarta-feira é calor e mais calor, sempre a subir e quando parará ? Vejo uma luz ao final do túnel, lá para o final do mês mas até lá ainda tudo pode mudar.


----------



## Bgc (15 Jun 2009 às 14:31)

Realmente, duns dias abrasadores já ninguém duvida.

Vou fazer um circuito em Marrocos a partir do dia 29, resta-me saber quantos graus vou sentir na pele  Receio não ter escolhido bem a data


----------



## Lightning (15 Jun 2009 às 18:26)

Lightning disse:


> Qual deles estará mais próximo da realidade?
> 
> *NOGAPS*



Tal como eu suspeitava, desta vez foi o NOGAPS que levou (e está a levar ) a melhor.


----------



## LuisFilipe (15 Jun 2009 às 18:28)

Bem, parece que o windguru tirou algum calor para estes dias...

Nao vai ser aquele calor infernal que tava previsto ainda a algumas horas atras, mas mesma assim vai estar muito calor.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Jun 2009 às 02:40)

Hoje andámos entretidos.
Uns  até bafejados.  Outros  na expectativa .
Amanhã (hoje) mais alguma incerteza.
Depois e  lá para o fim de semana , segundo o GFS






[/URL][/IMG] 

Já segundo o UKMO,






[/URL][/IMG]

Entretanto segundo o ECMWF 





[/URL][/IMG]

Ou seja : Caloroso fim de semana que aí vem.Toca a aproveitar.
Temos tempo para o delinear com este  privilégio de o saber 
com substancial antecedência. 
Será exagerado o calor? de extremos? 
O sueste contínuo que aqui já assustou, parece dar lugar a um leste
com laivos até nordestinos.
Amanhã (hoje ) haverá novos desenvolvimentos.
Mas que o Verão está por ora instalado, não quedam já dúvidas...


----------



## meteo (16 Jun 2009 às 10:40)

Vários sites tiraram muito calor de ontem para hoje..Confirma-se pelos modelos?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jun 2009 às 11:00)

meteo disse:


> Vários sites tiraram muito calor de ontem para hoje..Confirma-se pelos modelos?




Os modelos das 6z estão a sair e continuam a colocar muito calor com ISO a 850hpa de 24ºC a 25ºC...

www.meteociel.fr


O calor veio para ficar quer faça chuva ou sol... e vai apertar bem!


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2009 às 11:04)

O Meteoblue ontem ainda tinha uns meio irreais 42ºC para *Lisboa* no sábado, hoje tem apenas 38ºC nalguns dias, e como já tenho notado um erro de uns 2ºC, apontaria para 36/38 no máximo, mas posso estar enganado. Certo é que estará muito calor mas parece-me com valores já mais realistas.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Jun 2009 às 11:31)

Quem não gosta do calor, que venha para Viana/Porto/Aveiro. Aqui passa tudo ao lado


----------



## Sueste (16 Jun 2009 às 11:37)

Olá bom dia!

Sou a pessoa menos indicada para comentar neste seguimento de previsão do tempo, por isso peço a vossa colaboração.

Em relação ao Algarve, se o levante for bem marcado, segundo a minha experiência de algarvio, o resto do território estará em brasa, enquanto que no litoral sul, a brisa de Sueste irá reinar e vrirá com humidade suficiente para não passar dos 30ºC no litoral algarvio.

É normal em anos anteriores, com levante bem marcado, Faro chegar aos 30-31ºC enquanto que no Porto pode superar os 36ºC e Lisboa 38ºC.

Portanto, se o levante for bem marcado, cá não haverá grandes calores. Se bem que, com 30ºC e humidade fará uma sensação desconfortável, a transpirar por todos os lados.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2009 às 11:47)

Sueste disse:


> Olá bom dia!
> 
> Sou a pessoa menos indicada para comentar neste seguimento de previsão do tempo, por isso peço a vossa colaboração.
> 
> ...



Poderá haver algum levante marcado aqui pelo Norte lá mais para Sábado..mas mesmo assim duvido que permaneça todo o dia e que as temperaturas ultrapassem no pico do calor os 32/33 graus aqui pelo Porto( e já é muito)

Havendo levante aí na costa sul as temperaturas não subirão muito, o Algarve é realmente quente no Verão mas quando sopram ventos do quadrante Norte vindos do Alentejo e por isso mais quentes e secos, nestas alturas ultrapassam-se por vezes os 40 graus como aconteceu em 2004...


----------



## Sueste (16 Jun 2009 às 11:55)

Snifa disse:


> Poderá haver algum levante marcado aqui pelo Norte lá mais para Sábado..mas mesmo assim duvido que permaneça todo o dia e que as temperaturas ultrapassem no pico do calor os 32/33 graus aqui pelo Porto( e já é muito)
> 
> Havendo levante aí na costa sul as temperaturas não subirão muito, o Algarve é realmente quente no Verão mas quando sopram ventos do quadrante Norte vindos do Alentejo e por isso mais quentes e secos, nestas alturas ultrapassam-se por vezes os 40 graus como aconteceu em 2004...



Sim, é verdade. Cá no litoral sul, para haver temperaturas elevadas tem que vir de Noroeste/Norte/Nordeste. E devido precisamente ao vento de Norte que no passado dia 14, cheguei à máxima mais elevada do ano de 37.4ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jun 2009 às 11:56)

Sueste disse:


> Olá bom dia!
> 
> Sou a pessoa menos indicada para comentar neste seguimento de previsão do tempo, por isso peço a vossa colaboração.
> 
> ...



Depende vizinho Sueste...

Caso o vento de levante seja de SE ai temos temperaturas mais moderadas, se vier de Este ai sim o braseiro está confirmado... pois o Este é vento de terra trazendo o calor sevilhano para cá... se for de SE é um vento mais maritimo.

Mas a sensação de 32ºC com bastante humidade é muito desconfortavel... Ai prefiro ter 40ºC secos do que 32 humidos...

Mas parece-me que o vento vai estar de Este pois pelo modelo maritimo será um Levante muito estático o que fará passar a humidade ao lado...

Ex:

Levante com vento de Este com este que se aproxima:







Se fosse um levante de SE ai sim mais humido seria assim:






Um Levante muito seco com NE á mistura:







A vermelho: a corrente;

A azul/amarelo: direcção do vento.


----------



## Sueste (16 Jun 2009 às 12:04)

]ToRnAdO[;149319 disse:
			
		

> Depende vizinho Sueste...
> 
> Caso o vento de levante seja de SE ai temos temperaturas mais moderadas, se vier de Este ai sim o braseiro está confirmado... pois o Este é vento de terra trazendo o calor sevilhano para cá... se for de SE é um vento mais maritimo.
> 
> ...




Obrigado pela colaboração ]ToRnAdO[
Mesmo assim, se comprovar ventos de Este, aí será mais torrido que aqui. Aqui parece que entra sempre algum ar de mar, mesmo vindo de Este.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jun 2009 às 12:06)

O weather watcher retirou algum do calor que tinha previsto para os próximos dias, sendo agora as máximas previstas de 34ºC (5ª), 34ºC(6ª), 33ºC (sab)...
Ontem a previsão apontava para cerca de 37ºC no Sábado...
Claro que isto vale o que vale, mas sempre é um indicador de tendência...


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2009 às 12:13)

Sim é verdade o modelo tem vindo a retirar algum calor desde ontem de manha e continua! já não deveremos ter quarentas e muitos graus como chegou a ser mostrado a não ser que volte a meter calor que já duvido...ainda assim vão ser dias muito quentes


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jun 2009 às 12:14)

Sueste disse:


> Obrigado pela colaboração ]ToRnAdO[
> Mesmo assim, se comprovar ventos de Este, aí será mais torrido que aqui. Aqui parece que entra sempre algum ar de mar, mesmo vindo de Este.



No post acima tentei detalhar para se perceber melhor... espero que já tenhas lido o post completo...pois penso traduz melhorzito aquilo que digo..


----------



## Sueste (16 Jun 2009 às 12:17)

]ToRnAdO[;149329 disse:
			
		

> No post assim tentei detalhar para se perceber melhor... espero que já tenhas lido o post completo...pois penso traduz melhorzito aquilo que digo..



Obrigado ]ToRnAdO[ pela explicação detalhada. Já dá para entender melhor.
A ver vamos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jun 2009 às 12:28)

Pelo já vou contar com 36/37ºC no dia 17... a tal vinda de E:


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jun 2009 às 13:11)

A zona de VRSA quando o vento é de leste torna-se bastante quente, só quando é sueste torna-se mais moderado, mas como o Sueste disse aqui na zona Faro/Olhão vento de leste ou de sueste torna a temperatura mais baixa aqui nesta zona. Em 2004 tivemos uma série de factores para atingirmos a temperatura de 44.3ºC em Faro e 45.2ºC em Olhão, 1º Vento Norte, 2º uma tempestade no Deserto do Sahara, 3º a Iso 28ºC a roçar no Algarve, 4º todo o Algarve em chamas, o que tornava-se insuportável o ar, o calor, a cinza a cair nas praias,  foi uma semana de martírio esse final de Julho, só quem viveu aqui e passou por aquilo sabe o quanto era insuportável.

O Meteoblue mete Olhão no Sábado a escaldar com uns 38ºC., já começo a ficar farto do calor, para aqueles membros que só vêm frio e frio onde anda ele, noites tropicais a seguir umas às outras, e desde de 5ªfeira sempre temperaturas acima dos 30ºC um verdadeiro martírio e o Verão ainda sequer começou.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Jun 2009 às 14:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A zona de VRSA quando o vento é de leste torna-se bastante quente, só quando é sueste torna-se mais moderado, mas como o Sueste disse aqui na zona Faro/Olhão vento de leste ou de sueste torna a temperatura mais baixa aqui nesta zona. Em 2004 tivemos uma série de factores para atingirmos a temperatura de 44.3ºC em Faro e 45.2ºC em Olhão, 1º Vento Norte, 2º uma tempestade no Deserto do Sahara, 3º a Iso 28ºC a roçar no Algarve, 4º todo o Algarve em chamas, o que tornava-se insuportável o ar, o calor, a cinza a cair nas praias,  foi uma semana de martírio esse final de Julho, só quem viveu aqui e passou por aquilo sabe o quanto era insuportável.
> 
> O Meteoblue mete Olhão no Sábado a escaldar com uns 38ºC., já começo a ficar farto do calor, para aqueles membros que só vêm frio e frio onde anda ele, noites tropicais a seguir umas às outras, e desde de 5ªfeira sempre temperaturas acima dos 30ºC um verdadeiro martírio e o Verão ainda sequer começou.



Os modelos tem vindo a tirar algum calor durante as ultimas 48 horas, mas ainda assim creio que as temperaturas andarão entre os 30º e os 35º aqui no Algarve (dependendo da direcção do vento e sua intensidade), e entre os 35º no litoral Centro e os 40º no interior alentejano !!


----------



## Lightning (16 Jun 2009 às 16:03)

O meteoblue mete mínima de 22ºC e máxima de 39ºC  para Corroios na sexta-feira. 

Mete também para o mesmo dia trovoadas  de madrugada (entre as 01 e as 04 da manhã).

Qual é o comportamento do meteoblue? (raramente se engana? é "de confiança"?)


----------



## Levante (16 Jun 2009 às 18:38)

Sueste disse:


> Obrigado pela colaboração ]ToRnAdO[
> Mesmo assim, se comprovar ventos de Este, aí será mais torrido que aqui. Aqui parece que entra sempre algum ar de mar, mesmo vindo de Este.




O Levante, apesar de tudo, é uma condição meteorológica variável. É indiscutível que os ventos do quadrante leste trazem, em regra, temperaturas mais toleráveis que os ventos norte. Mas o facto de estamos perante um fluxo de levante, não quer necessariamente dizer que os ventos de SE/E/NE sejam moderados/fortes. Temos a situação da passada semana (e que ainda se mantem), em que a partir de quinta feira o fluxo foi de levante, mas nunca tivémos ventos moderados de leste, foram dias quase de calmaria e regime de brisas muito fracas e variáveis, e mesmo quando o vento soprava de E/SE as temperaturas facilmente subiam aos 32-33º. Ainda hoje de manha com vento SE a 18km/h tivémos 32º, e já nem temos as mesma massa de ar quente de há uns dias.

Como bem disseste, vizinho Sueste, aqui na zona mesmo um vento de E já traz algum ar marítimo (dada a orientação da costa e a estarmos mais sujeitos a uma condição de "cabo"). Raras não são as vezes em que, com fluxo de levante, aqui na zona do Cabo de Sta Maria temos um vento moderado de levante, e em Tavira este nem se sente.

A explicação dada com ajuda de imagens pelo vizinho Tornado é bastante pertinente. Mas quanto a mim questão fundamental é a presença de uma massa de ar quente e a intensidade do vento. A direcção é igualmente importante. Lembro-me de termos dias com vento moderado ENE/E e temperaturas de 35º e dias com vento fraco de SE e igual temperatura. Mas geralmente, quanto maior a intensidade, menor vai ser o aquecimento.

Partindo do principio que vamos mesmo ter uma massa de ar quente vinda da dorsal africana, penso q se atingiram facilmente temperaturas na ordem dos 34º no litoral algarvio (até um pouco mais altas se nalgum momento do dia o vento virar para N), independentemente da intensidade e da direcção dos ventos na zona.


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Jun 2009 às 03:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> ... Em 2004 tivemos uma série de factores para atingirmos a temperatura de 44.3ºC em Faro e 45.2ºC em Olhão... todo o Algarve em chamas, o que tornava-se insuportável o ar, o calor, a cinza a cair nas praias,  foi uma semana de martírio esse final de Julho, só quem viveu aqui e passou por aquilo sabe o quanto era insuportável...



Curiosa esta vossa discussão sobre o Levante e o Sueste.E o Levante com trajecto ora de nordeste, ora de sueste. 
Como confesso praticante de 15 dias por ano por terras do sotavento,
e estava lá sim senhor , nesse algarve louco de finais de Julho de 2004






[/URL][/IMG]
(Altura,  40º às 20,30 h , 26 .07.04)

E foi com vento norte ,sempre norte, noite e dia durante aqueles 3, 4 dias.
Mas agora que Levante teréis vós nos próximos dias e que Leste teremos nós ?
Calores virão.Seguramente.(para além dos que já cá estão)
Segundo os principais modelos o sul não se livrará do aperto.
A norte o cenário é suavizado...
Mas amanhã , muito pode ser alterado...
Sabemos bem quantas vezes assim é...


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2009 às 10:15)

Sobre o levante, deixo a previsão de vento do GFS/Meteopt até às 180 horas. Não olhei com atenção por falta de tempo, mas parece-me que vão ter multiplicidade de quadrantes e que o levante será fraco ou moderado. Mas analisem vocês melhor.

*(clicar para aumentar, 2.7Mb)*


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Jun 2009 às 01:05)

boas

Alguma instabilidade para amanhã, por volta das 15 horas na zona de Coruche e por volta das 18h na Beira Interior.

Alguma humidade a 700hpa, cape e LI razoável, Convergências a 700hpa, calor, precipitação, tudo indica uma tarde de nuvens com algum desenvolvimento vertical.

Abraços


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Jun 2009 às 07:54)

Até à véspera de S.João mandam os calores que cá estão.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Depois , o S.Pedro lá vai avisando que outros ares mais marítimos
e frescos irão chegando e até ao S.Pedro até algumas chuvas ocorrerão
entrelaçando as  terras já ressequidas.
Mas o S.Pedro irá fazer isso a si próprio?


----------



## stormy (19 Jun 2009 às 09:51)

a situação sinoptica actual vai mudar á medida que a depressao em altura que está na area da madeira vai deslocar-se para N.
o anticiclone que está a NNW da peninsula vai deslocar-se para NE e estacionar na zona do mar do norte, á medida que a SW dos açores um outro nucleo de altas pressoes se vai formar.
entre os dois nucleos anticiclonicos espera-se a formação de um cavado por onde a depressao que está na madeira se vai escapar.
ainda há muita incerteza para alem das 100h pois os modelos andam a atrazar a absorção da depressao em altura pela corrente de oeste colocando nucleos anticiclonicos em superficie a circundar a depressao..
provavelmente esta tendencia vai mudar e a depressao será absorvida pela corrente de oeste voltando o AA em crista sobre a europa ocidental...


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Jun 2009 às 20:12)

Então e ... Para quando o fim de tanto calor? Vem aí nortada? Chuva? qualquer coisa que refresque?


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2009 às 21:35)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Então e ... Para quando o fim de tanto calor? Vem aí nortada? Chuva? qualquer coisa que refresque?



Sim, vão descer para temperaturas amenas na próxima semana

Meteograma para Almada:


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2009 às 15:30)

Veterano disse:


> A acreditar na Run do GFS das 12Z, a chuva marcará presença já na próxima sexta-feira, sobretudo a norte e centro do país.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Onde conseguem desses modelos?

Obrigado!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2009 às 19:45)

Pedro disse:


> Onde conseguem desses modelos?
> 
> Obrigado!



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Jun 2009 às 03:17)

Pedro disse:


> Há uma pontita e precipitação em España...[/quote]
> 
> Depois de teres inundado este tópico com mapas de ventos
> justamente no dia em que ao por do sol em todas as praias do litoral norte, coisa rara,
> ...


----------



## psm (21 Jun 2009 às 06:37)

[quoteMapas do Meteoblue às 21h de Hoje.

Continua um grande centro de ventos fortes no Atlântico, por aqui...
Temperaturas bastantediferentes, com grandes contrastes.

Precipitação às 19h de hoje.
Há uma pontita e precipitação em España...[/quote]




Assino por baixo o que o Nimboestrato escreveu!

 Ao mesmo tempo não percebo, a que se refere ..." um grande centro de ventos no Atlantico..." terá de explicar em que parte do Atlantico está a ocorrer um sistema depressionário para que ocorra esses mesmos ventos que está a mencionar no seu post, pois nos mapas de modelagem no presente não se vê nada!


----------



## Dourado (21 Jun 2009 às 11:01)

Penso que já não restam dúvidas. As temperaturas vão começar a baixar lentamente ( não vai ser uma descida acentuada ) já a partir de amanhã no Norte e Centro enquanto que no Sul ainda vamos ter mais uns dias de algum calor. Lá para sexta-feira e no próximo fim-d-semana, já se pode fazer sentir bem essas tréguas que o calor nos vai dar.
Quanto ao pico dos dias mais frescos, os modelos mostram que poderá ser no Domingo (28 Junho) e depois disso deve começar a aquecer de novo mas isso já são tendencias e poucas certezas.


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2009 às 12:23)

As temperaturas vão descer, embora de forma diferente por regiões, nalgumas até sobem até quarta-feira em relação a hoje.


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2009 às 14:36)

Analizando o ensemble nota-se que há uma tendencia para descida das temps até dia 28 sendo que depois é muito provavel que volte a subir.
há que ver que ainda falta muito e ainda há algum tempo era para se formar um cavado e era consensual a descida das temps mas depois foi tudo retirado em cima da hora.
neste momento tudo depende daevolução do cavado que se vai formar a W da peninsula e da interacção deste com uma depressao na europa de leste.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2009 às 15:40)

Parece que teremos o regresso de nortadas moderadas a partir de amanhã ou 3ª feira; teremos algumas neblinas e nevoeiros durante a madrugada e manhã no litoral norte e centro.
Mas são situações perfeitamente normais para esta altura e nada de especial haverá. Pelo menos aparentemente...
Vejo que a temperatura irá descer muito gradualmente até ao final da semana para máximas de 20ºC nas regiões do litoral. O calor abandona-nos mas fica a primavera que andou arredia durante largos períodos nos últimos tempos...
Iremos ter nos próximos dias uma situação de "marasmo" meteorológico mas que se insere perfeitamente numa normalidade climatológica - assim apelo à participação dos membros deste fórum nem que seja para discutir o *calor* das contratações futebolísticas deste defeso...que acham?


----------



## Stinger (21 Jun 2009 às 19:51)

Eu é que tou tramado este calor todo e dias de praia fantasticos e com agua com uma temperatura bem agradavel eu tou no trabalho naquele forno 

Espero é que em julho fique bem melhor para as minhas ferias


----------



## psm (21 Jun 2009 às 20:19)

Grande saida esta do ECMWF para quem gosta de fresco vai ser o oposto dos dias que se passaram.
 Coloco o mapa dos 500hp onde se pode ver a isotacha dos 5760 à latitude do cabo Carvoeiro versus Lisboa.



http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009062112!!!step/


----------



## Aurélio (22 Jun 2009 às 12:13)

Tenho estado calado .. mas tenho reparado que o padrão atmosférico ou o comportamento atmosférico parece estar a querer mudar colocando depressões em altitude ou não ... proximo da costa provocando uma corrente de Oeste e consequente diminuição das temperaturas. 
Em termos de precipitação dependerá de que forma estará proximo da nossa costa e se a sua expressão em terra será á superficie ou em altitude.

Tal comportamento está exactamente de acordo com as previsões sazonais de todos os modelos que tenho consultado que apontam Julho e Agosto mais fresco e mais chuvoso do que é normal !!


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Jun 2009 às 01:25)

Aurélio disse:


> ... provocando uma corrente de Oeste e consequente diminuição das temperaturas...
> 
> Tal comportamento está exactamente de acordo com as previsões sazonais de todos os modelos que tenho consultado que apontam Julho e Agosto mais fresco e mais chuvoso do que é normal !!



Ao olhar para os vários modelos de previsão para a Europa
para os próximos dias ,
 há uma coisa que salta desde logo à vista desarmada:
-Um super A em toda a Escandinávia ( centrado a norte desta)
que provocará um imenso e consistente Leste , de Moscovo a Londres.
Tanto Leste naquelas regiões tão sententrionais ,
tem que ser compensado , reposto .
Ou seja : tem que haver Oestes  em latitudes mais a sul .
Será concerteza mais fácil  modelar o A escandinavo do que as  consequências deste anormal comportamento atmosférico em latitudes   tão elevadas , nesta altura do ano para as regiões mais a sul.

Daí as discrepâncias para tão poucas horas entre o ECMWF 








[/URL][/IMG]

e o 






[/URL][/IMG]


O próximo fim de semana continua a ser uma incógnita...
O GFS carrega-nos com precipitações quase generalizadas.
O Europeu indica de novo algum Verão consistente.
Amanhã , já amanhã tudo pode mudar...

E oh Aurélio, precisamente por que amanhã tudo já pode ser algo diferente,
é que acredito pouco nessa coisa do sazonal.
São feitios...


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2009 às 09:17)

As discrepâncias existem, 







mas partindo do actual bloqueio em Ómega os modelos convergem para a formação de uma depressão nos Açores daqui a uns dias, que é cavada com alguma intensidade algures a oeste/noroeste de Portugal. 


*GFS*







*Comparativo Modelos (72-144 horas)*


Em termos gerais a coisa é mais ou menos esta e há semelhanças entre todos, depois o diabo está nos pormenores, intensidade e de quanto próxima vai estar de nós, com o GFS a trazer-nos uma frente no Domingo, nos outros parece tudo demasiado afastado, demasiado a noroeste.


----------



## Chingula (23 Jun 2009 às 17:57)

Vince disse:


> As discrepâncias existem,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A persistência de um Anticiclone na Região Gronelândia/ Islândia, é uma indicação que, apesar de estarmos em finais de Junho, princípio de Julho e em pleno Verão, possamos ter superfícies frontais a afectar Portugal Continental...embora, dum modo geral, com fraca actividade, devido à época do ano.


----------



## miguel (23 Jun 2009 às 18:19)

Pronto o resto dos dias de Junho vão ser amenos com alguma precipitação nos últimos dias...depois o inicio de Julho está com uma tendência para ser muito quente a partir do dia 4 mas veremos porque falta muito tempo ainda.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jun 2009 às 20:20)

Precisamente ... mas a mim e de acordo com aquilo que costuma acontecer nesta altura do ano ... essas depressões geralmente ficam a Noroeste, afectando o Norte e Centro com precipitações fracas no litoral !!

Este facto é perfeitamente natural, mais do que se pensa nesta altura do ano !!


----------



## psm (23 Jun 2009 às 20:35)

miguel disse:


> Pronto o resto dos dias de Junho vão amenos com alguma precipitação nos últimos dias...depois o inicio de Julho está com uma tendência para ser muito quente a partir do dia 4 mas veremos porque falta muito tempo ainda.



Pois Miguel, mas com estas ultimas saidas das 12, o fresco no litoral oeste se vai manter.


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2009 às 20:44)

Aurélio disse:


> ... essas depressões geralmente ficam a Noroeste, afectando o Norte e Centro com precipitações fracas no litoral !!




Concordo. Ou temos uma depressão bem isolada mais a sul capaz de fazer grande estardalhaço com os contrastes térmicos, ou temos estas demasiado a noroeste que acabam por ser insossas. Mas aguardemos pelas saídas dos próximos dias, embora a coisa pareça não querer fugir muito disto.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jun 2009 às 20:57)

Vince disse:


> Concordo. Ou temos uma depressão bem isolada mais a sul capaz de fazer grande estardalhaço com os contrastes térmicos, ou temos estas demasiado a *noroeste que acabam por ser insossas*. Mas aguardemos pelas saídas dos próximos dias, embora a coisa pareça não querer fugir muito disto.



Insossas - tenho que juntar essa palavra ao meu dicionário !!!

PS: Desculpem o Off-Topic


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2009 às 21:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Insossas - tenho que juntar essa palavra ao meu dicionário !!!



insosso (ô)
adj. Que tem pouco ou nenhum sal;



Sentido figurado e não literal claro


----------



## psm (23 Jun 2009 às 21:14)

Não é todos os anos que se prever um geopotencial tão baixo nesta parte do Atlantico, e em fins de Junho já o aconteceu ainda mais baixo(nos anos 80) mas é no entanto raro, e é de facto espectacular.

Coloco aqui o geopotencial dos 500 hp do ECMWF.


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...re!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009062312!!step/


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jun 2009 às 21:44)

Os modelos do GFS para amanhã às 8:00h, referentes à precipitação e temperatura:
_precipitação:




Precipitação apenas a afectar a zona de Chaves, que nem sequer chega a Vila Real. 
A chuva não quer nada comigo, o que me vale é que para Quinta a chuvita já cá canta!

_temperatura:




Temperaturas em geral amenas no Sul, mas mais fresquitas no Minho, Litoral e Interior Norte e Centro.


----------



## vitamos (24 Jun 2009 às 08:48)

Pedro disse:


> Os modelos do GFS para amanhã às 8:00h, referentes à precipitação e temperatura:



Só acrescentar que é a temperatura a 850hPa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jun 2009 às 20:00)

A previsão do IM parece-me demasiado optimista em relação à precipitação para amanhã! Conhecendo Trás os Montes como conheço e sabendo do bloqueio do sistema Galaico-Duriense, mais me parece que não caírá uma única pinga! 
O costume!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2009 às 21:00)

Padrão muito estranho não ??  então agora as altas pressões foram todas para cima da Escandinávia  pausa no Verão.


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Jun 2009 às 00:19)

Boas

Por acaso o NOGAPS, modelo que habitualmente é o menos contido em relação à precipitação, é desta vez o mais reticente, em colocar precipitação para os próximos dias.  

Em relação à precipitação para amanhã, aqui para o litoral centro, pelo que vi nos modelos, vai ser fraca ou nula.

Abraços


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2009 às 20:03)

miguel disse:


> Pronto o resto dos dias de Junho vão ser amenos com alguma precipitação nos últimos dias...*depois o inicio de Julho está com uma tendência para ser muito quente a partir do dia 4 mas veremos porque falta muito tempo ainda.*



Atenção que esta tendência para vir muito calor continua a ser mostrada! Ainda está por definir se vai ser mais a Este ou a Oeste e ai nos afectar de forma mais violenta mas de qualquer das formas uma incursão quente na PI vai se verificar a começar dia 1 mas com mais destaque a partir do dia 3...


----------



## psm (25 Jun 2009 às 20:25)

Miguel na extrapolação do GFS, a indicação no litoral é para nortada, se houver calor é concerteza no interior de Portugal

O ECMWF continua com a tendencia para haver nortada.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2009 às 20:33)

psm disse:


> Miguel na extrapolação do GFS, a indicação no litoral é para nortada, se houver calor é concerteza no interior de Portugal
> 
> O ECMWF continua com a tendencia para haver nortada.



O Interior também é Portugal e a Nortada nas temperaturas tem um impacto maior mesmo junto da costa 10km mais para dentro lá se vai o efeito refrescante da nortada  E nesta fase é mais certo prever o calor que vem do que Nortada!


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2009 às 20:33)

A saída das 12z foi uma saída extrema/quente do conjunto do ensemble. Talvez acalme um pouco o exagero nas próximas.


----------



## David sf (25 Jun 2009 às 20:36)

miguel disse:


> Atenção que esta tendência para vir muito calor continua a ser mostrada! Ainda está por definir se vai ser mais a Este ou a Oeste e ai nos afectar de forma mais violenta mas de qualquer das formas uma incursão quente na PI vai se verificar a começar dia 1 mas com mais destaque a partir do dia 3...



Ainda falta algum tempo, há uma tendência para a subida de temperaturas, mas na minha opinião para valores normais para a época. A última run do GFS mete isos escandalosas em meados do segundo painel, mas nenhuma outra linha do ensemble a acompanha, e até a média dos ensembles anda sempre pouco acima dos 15 graus no Alentejo, à excepção do primeiro fim de semana de Julho. Creio que essa incursão de calor ocorrerá mais a leste, estando Portugal com valores não tão altos devido a um fluxo de noroeste.


----------



## Nuno (25 Jun 2009 às 21:03)

miguel disse:


> Atenção que esta tendência para vir muito calor continua a ser mostrada! Ainda está por definir se vai ser mais a Este ou a Oeste e ai nos afectar de forma mais violenta mas de qualquer das formas uma incursão quente na PI vai se verificar a começar dia 1 mas com mais destaque a partir do dia 3...



Com certeza que sim, é o tempo dele quer queiramos quer não, extremo? Que venha não é por eu dizer que não gosto que ele não vai vir, quanto a nortada por mim tanto me faz é me igual não acontece nada de especial. Enfim que tempo tão bom


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2009 às 21:08)

Os modelos do GFS para Domingo e Segunda, referentes a temperatura e precipitãção.
Tenho grandes esperanças de que Segunda e Domingo chova bem!!!

temperatura_
2:00h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8:00h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14:00h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



20:00h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Temperatura amenas e até frescas no Interior Norte e Centro e em parte no Litoral.
precipitação_
20:00(Domingo)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2:00h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8:00h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14:00h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Muita precipitação, em especial na Segunda.
para Domingo há alguma precipitação, mas apenas na região do Minho e Douro Litoral!

O Sul, pobre coitadito, não tem precipitação eem nenuhm dos dois dias.

os comentários tão mt fraquitios, se alguém poder fazê-los melhor, depois que me ajude!!!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jun 2009 às 22:40)

Pedro disse:


> Os modelos do GFS para Domingo e Segunda, referentes a temperatura e precipitãção.
> Tenho grandes esperanças de que Segunda e Domingo chova bem!!!
> 
> temperatura_
> ...



Podes reparar pelos vários modelos que á medida que se aproxima de Portugal essa precipitação esfuma-se devendo somente chover no litoral, sendo que no seu geral fraca. 
Aliás o pessoal aqui do Forum está tão entusiasmado com essa situação que nem fala dela


----------



## Veterano (25 Jun 2009 às 22:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Podes reparar pelos vários modelos que á medida que se aproxima de Portugal essa precipitação esfuma-se devendo somente chover no litoral, sendo que no seu geral fraca.
> Aliás o pessoal aqui do Forum está tão entusiasmado com essa situação que nem fala dela



  Nesta altura do ano, poucos eventos são entusiasmantes. Contudo, mérito a quem tenta animar um pouco as hostes, melhores dias (eventos) surgirão...


----------



## David sf (25 Jun 2009 às 23:07)

Veterano disse:


> Nesta altura do ano, poucos eventos são entusiasmantes. Contudo, mérito a quem tenta animar um pouco as hostes, melhores dias (eventos) surgirão...



E é bom que descansemos um pouco, pois tivemos um Inverno entretido. E a manter-se o padrão que estamos a ter, e a anomalia positiva da temperatura da água do mar pelas nossas costas, prevejo um início de Outono muito animado.


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2009 às 23:26)

A depressão pode ser interessante e bastante forte para esta altura do ano. O GFS está a modelar ventos de 100km/h e pressão mínima de 984hPa o que não já é nenhuma brincadeira. Mas provavelmente se não fosse tão para norte também já não cavaria tanto.

O que se passa é que ela foge de nós e isso tem sido consistente desde o início nos modelos, o que chega cá é uma frente já debilitada no fim de semana. Mais próximo do centro está a ser modelada precipitação significativa nalguns períodos. A dúvida neste momento é saber se alguma dessas zonas de maior precipitação atinge alguma ilha dos Açores esta madrugada e amanhã.


*Previsão Vento:*

(clicar para ampliar)





*Previsão Precipitação:*

(clicar para ampliar)


----------



## Veterano (26 Jun 2009 às 08:47)

O GFS continua a manter a intensidade da depressão a noroeste de Portugal.


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2009 às 10:12)

Veterano disse:


> O GFS continua a manter a intensidade da depressão a noroeste de Portugal.



A chatice é que ela não vem cá "regar" um bocado, e ainda por cima ajuda a dorsal a subir de novo, metendo-a mesmo em cima de nós.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2009 às 10:28)

A depressão está  demaisado afastada, e provavelmente para nós só sobrarão os "restos" de uma frente já em dissipação, mas é um sistema  depressionário interessante sem dúvida para esta altura do ano....e que poderá deixar chuvas algo intensas na região dos Açores....


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2009 às 12:38)

O GFS melhorou para Domingo com a "cauda" da frente a reactivar-se








O ECMWF também sugere algo do género





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp


----------



## cardu (26 Jun 2009 às 14:39)

vai haver cheias como no centro da europa( rep checa ne austria)????

a protecção civil tem q estar atenta a esta depressão


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2009 às 15:04)

cardu disse:


> vai haver cheias como no centro da europa( rep checa ne austria)????
> 
> a protecção civil tem q estar atenta a esta depressão



Como se vê na animação que o Vince colocou, a depressão irá dirigir-se para norte.

As cheias na Europa Central já existem há alguns dias, dada a instabilidade convectiva que por lá se vive. E a tendência é para que nos próximos dias a instabilidade se mantenha.

CAPE e LI para hoje à tarde na Europa.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2009 às 15:13)

cardu disse:


> vai haver cheias como no centro da europa( rep checa ne austria)????
> a protecção civil tem q estar atenta a esta depressão



Como o André referiu, as cheias da Europa central não tem a ver com uma frente, mas sim grandes sistemas convectivos que são regulares nesta altura do ano, mas que felizmente não afectam sempre o mesmo local todos os anos.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2009 às 17:48)

Detesto noticias de cheias. Espero que não haja mortes nem pessoas desalojadas.


----------



## LuisFilipe (26 Jun 2009 às 19:50)

Confirma se muita chuva para domingo ?


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2009 às 20:09)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Confirma se muita chuva para domingo ?



Os modelos do GFSprometem-nos isto para as 20:00h de Domingo(o rfesto do dia está semelhante):





OK?

Enganei-me no tamanho da imagem!!!


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2009 às 20:56)

O resumo geral do GFS para as 20:00h de Domingo próximo:

_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Há um centro de baixas pressões barométricas no Atlântico, com o meio do centro  abaixo de 990hPa.

Muita precipitãção no centro da Europa , na Galiza, Litoral e Interior Norte e Centro  e na zona de Lisboa.

O Sul fica na seca!!!

É tudo por agora!


----------



## trepkos (26 Jun 2009 às 21:20)

Pedro disse:


> O resumo geral do GFS para as 20:00h de Domingo próximo:
> 
> _
> 
> ...



O Sul está sempre na seca...


----------



## Lightning (27 Jun 2009 às 00:56)

Desta vez acredito mais no NOGAPS, que coloca bastante precipitação para a zona centro. Este modelo estende ainda a precipitação até um pouco mais a sul.

Creio que durante a passagem da frente haverá surpresas. 

Não estou a conseguir colocar aqui as imagens, mas de qualquer maneira se alguém o conseguir agradeço. Estou-me a referir aos modelos das 42 e 48 horas do NOGAPS.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2009 às 08:17)

Lightning disse:


> Desta vez acredito mais no NOGAPS, que coloca bastante precipitação para a zona centro. Este modelo estende ainda a precipitação até um pouco mais a sul.
> 
> Creio que durante a passagem da frente haverá surpresas.
> 
> Não estou a conseguir colocar aqui as imagens, mas de qualquer maneira se alguém o conseguir agradeço. Estou-me a referir aos modelos das 42 e 48 horas do NOGAPS.



Não tenho desse site, uma vez que nem o conheço.
mas tenho os do GFS, que já tão um pouco mais alterados!

42h:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



48h:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Muita chuva para o Minho, Douro Litoral e Interior Norte e Centro!
O Sul que se mantenha na seca!!!!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Jun 2009 às 15:42)

Pedro, no mesmo site (www.meteociel.fr) de onde tiraste as imagens dos modelos GFS tens os da NOGAPS e outros...Uma questão de os explorares

Sim os modelos estão a dar agua para o Norte, alguma para o centro e restos para o sul... Já a ECW do IM dá um panorama engraçado para a região de Santarem/Evora...






Mas pessoal do sul > Vai estar mau para a praia, nao pela chuva mas sim pelo vento...e sensaçao termicva algo desagradavel!!


----------



## Costa (27 Jun 2009 às 15:42)

Não sei se já repararam, mas a grande maioria dos mapas com as previsões estão bastante desactualizados no que diz respeito à geografia.

Muitos ainda têm as fronteiras da União Soviética, Jugoslávia e Checoslováquia.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Jun 2009 às 15:50)

Já que o extremo vai ficar no mar não se deixa de mostrar esta imagem deveras alucinante e interessante:











Mas será tudo em alto mar


Edit: Fonte: http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp... wind gust!pop!od!enfo!efi_10fgi!2009062612!/


----------



## cardu (27 Jun 2009 às 16:57)

Acho que a protecção civil ja devia ter emitido uma alerta para o possível surgimento de cheias repentinas


----------



## psm (27 Jun 2009 às 17:49)

cardu disse:


> Acho que a protecção civil ja devia ter emitido uma alerta para o possível surgimento de cheias repentinas





Qual é a base para tal alerta, e que fundamento que o leva a escrever o que escreveu?


----------



## cardu (27 Jun 2009 às 18:09)

Pk estou habituado a ter cheias a porta de minha casa e ter que limpar os estragos que daí resultam em minha casa.....

Tudo devido a incompetencia da protecção civil que não avisa a tempo até porque quem lá trabalha é tudo a base de cunhas..... 

Tenho um amigo com o curso de protecção civil tirado à 2 anos mas que infelizmente trabalha na telepizza porque não tem padrinhos!

Por isso não me atirem com areia para os olhos


----------



## psm (27 Jun 2009 às 18:15)

cardu disse:


> Pk estou habituado a ter cheias a porta de minha casa e ter que limpar os estragos que daí resultam em minha casa.....
> 
> Tudo devido a incompetencia da protecção civil que não avisa a tempo até porque quem lá trabalha é tudo a base de cunhas.....
> 
> ...





Eu perguntei com que base cientifica está a afirmar que vêm cheias repentinas neste caso? 
 O que é o seu desabafo tem haver com o topico em questão?

Para isso abre um topico novo e expôe lá o caso, e fundamenta com provas o que diz(escreve)!


----------



## cardu (27 Jun 2009 às 18:18)

psm disse:


> Eu perguntei com que base cientifica está a afirmar que vêm cheias repentinas neste caso?
> O que é o seu desabafo tem haver com o topico em questão?
> 
> Para isso abre um topico novo e expôe lá o caso, e fundamenta com provas o que diz(escreve)!




a base é o meteociel....


----------



## Snifa (27 Jun 2009 às 18:18)

cardu disse:


> Pk estou habituado a ter cheias a porta de minha casa e ter que limpar os estragos que daí resultam em minha casa.....
> 
> Tudo devido a incompetencia da protecção civil que não avisa a tempo até porque quem lá trabalha é tudo a base de cunhas.....
> 
> ...



Não nem parece que seja situação para cheias repentinas, a frente proveniente de uma depressão afastada vai entrar já algo fraca...
O IM apenas prevê aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoadas (trovoadas essas que eu até duvido que venham a ocorrer) esses aguaceiros serão mais provaveis nas regiões Norte e Centro.

De qualquer modo não posso afirmar que não vai ocorrer uma ou outra chuvada mais forte e localizada que provoque pequena "inundação" ou lençol de água por falta de desentupimento/sujidade das sarjetas...

quando o Cardu fala em "cheias repentinas" e a "alertas da protecção civil" dá a sensação que se refere a cheias/grande aumento/estravasamento de caudal nos rios...causadas por elevadas e persistentes quantidades de precipitação, e não a pequenos lençois de água normais num aguaceiro eventualmente mais forte....

Não me parece de todo situação para tal ocorrer....


----------



## ACalado (27 Jun 2009 às 19:32)

cardu disse:


> Pk estou habituado a ter cheias a porta de minha casa e ter que limpar os estragos que daí resultam em minha casa.....
> 
> Tudo devido a incompetencia da protecção civil que não avisa a tempo até porque quem lá trabalha é tudo a base de cunhas.....
> 
> ...



Não existe caso para falarmos em cheias, a quantidade de precipitação acumulada esperada não excede os 10-20mm segundo o GFS e não é para a tua zona.

O que é uma cheia?

"As cheias são fenómenos naturais extremos e temporários, provocados por precipitações moderadas e permanentes ou por precipitações repentinas e de elevada intensidade. Este excesso de precipitação faz aumentar o caudal dos cursos de água, originando o extravase do leito normal e a inundação das margens e áreas circunvizinhas."








Quanto a situação da Protecção Civil eles fazem diariamente Briefings com o IM ora se o IM não tem qualquer alerta não são eles que vão lançar alertas de cheias


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2009 às 20:00)

Na run das 12h, o GFS aumentou a intensidade da precipitação prevista para a região centro, aliviando o noroeste.
No entanto e como já foi dito, também não me parece que seja caso para cheias. 

Precipitação prevista pelo GFS das 18h de hoje até ao final do dia de amanhã:








Quando a trovoadas, o CAPE e o LI aumentaram ligeiramente entre as 12h e as 18h do dia de amanhã, o que vai de encontro à previsão do IM para o dia de amanhã quando se refere à possibilidade de trovoadas.


----------



## psm (27 Jun 2009 às 20:20)

Nesta ultima saida do ECMWF a continuação do tempo  fresco no litoral oeste é para continuar, e é  de salientar que no ultimo dia já teremos a fromação de nortada moderada, com a respectiva neblusidade acima do cabo da roca, mas 10 dias é muito tempo, e até lá muita agua corre nos rios, mas atendendo ao geopotencial(que é um bom indicador de previsão)que é evidenciado nesta saida esse tempo fresco é para continuar, e aqui coloco o link para se verificar que a linha dos 5820 hp a passar à latitude de Lisboa.



http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009062712!!!step/


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jun 2009 às 20:29)

Vale o que vale, mas o weather watcher, para Lisboa, prevê cerca de 6mm de precipitação para amanhã, o freemeteo cerca de 10mm.
Em Santa Marta o mais certo é ter 1 ou 2mm no máximo...


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2009 às 20:55)

Ainda sobre o tempo para as próximas horas: 
- Estofex







> ... Portugal and NW-Spain...
> 
> A nearly stationary N-S aligned boundary over that region serves as focus for isolated to scattered thunderstorm initiation during the afternoon hours as weak short-waves cross the area from SW to NE. Limited instability ought to suppress a severe risk, so marginal hail and strong wind gusts are the main hazard with those storms. The activity diminishes after sunset.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jun 2009 às 23:04)

Amanhã promete chuva, sempre mais importante no Norte! Venha ela!


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jun 2009 às 03:58)

Estranho, o IM contradiz isso. Aguaceiros fracos no Norte e chuva no centro e Sul


----------



## psm (28 Jun 2009 às 08:39)

Bela saida esta do ECMWF coloca sempre a linha dos 5820 à latitude do cabo mondego e descendo ao longo do tempo de latitude na previsão!

Que beleza de entrada de verão está a ser esta se confirmar esta saida!

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009062800!!!step/


----------



## LuisFilipe (28 Jun 2009 às 09:22)

LOL psm.


Para ti nao existia outras  estações o ano todo a nao ser o inverno.

Muito gostas de tu de xuva e frio


----------



## psm (28 Jun 2009 às 09:29)

LuisFilipe disse:


> LOL psm.
> 
> 
> Para ti nao existia outras  estações o ano todo a nao ser o inverno.
> ...





Por acaso Inverno não, mas sim Primavera e Outono sempre ameno.

Desculpem este off topic.


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2009 às 12:04)

Aproveitem este fresco porque a partir de dia 1 quarta volta o tempo quentinho mas mais no sul e interior... mas ao contrario do que foi modelado a dias atrás sem exageros de temperaturas pelo menos até ao dia 6! Depois já não arrisco  Domingo (28) e Segunda (29) ainda a possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## David sf (28 Jun 2009 às 12:45)

miguel disse:


> Aproveitem este fresco porque a partir de dia 1 quarta volta o tempo quentinho mas mais no sul e interior... mas ao contrario do que foi modelado a dias atrás sem exageros de temperaturas pelo menos até ao dia 6! Depois já não arrisco  Domingo (28) e Segunda (29) ainda a possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas.



Não vem aí grande calor, só as temperaturas normais para a época, até ligeiramente mais baixas. Com vento de noroeste, que é o que todos os modelos estão a prever para a próxima semana, nunca aquece muito aqui no Alentejo. O calor poderá ser mais relevante na cova da Beira, com Castelo Branco a ser a capital de distrito mais quente, devido ao efeito de Foehn. Por aqui não deve passar dos 32, 33 graus, ontem estiveram 31, logo a subida será irrelevante.


----------



## jpaulov (28 Jun 2009 às 12:57)

Alguém falava em inundações?!...
http://dn.sapo.pt/Inicio/interior.aspx?content_id=1279528


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2009 às 12:58)

David sf disse:


> Não vem aí grande calor, só as temperaturas normais para a época, até ligeiramente mais baixas. Com vento de noroeste, que é o que todos os modelos estão a prever para a próxima semana, nunca aquece muito aqui no Alentejo. O calor poderá ser mais relevante na cova da Beira, com Castelo Branco a ser a capital de distrito mais quente, devido ao efeito de Foehn. Por aqui não deve passar dos 32, 33 graus, ontem estiveram 31, logo a subida será irrelevante.



Sim eu também não falei em grandes calores, falei em tempo mais quente em comparação ao que temos tidos estes últimos dias...rondará os trinta e poucos graus no Sul sim o que para quem vai de férias para o Algarve como eu não poderia ser melhor  e a subida no interior não vai ser assim tão irrelevante até quarta...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2009 às 13:39)

A partir do dia 1 vem o calor, o calor que detesto, temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, podendo chegar aos 35ºC no Algarve, efeito do vento Norte, noites tropicais vai começar o 2º round do calor e mais uma tortura, este tempo fresco assim podia continuar até Agosto, até podia chover no mês de Julho todo que não importava-me nadinha.


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2009 às 13:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A partir do dia 1 vem o calor, o calor que detesto, temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, podendo chegar aos 35ºC no Algarve, efeito do vento Norte, noites tropicais vai começar o 2º round do calor e mais uma tortura, este tempo fresco assim podia continuar até Agosto, até podia chover no mês de Julho todo que não importava-me nadinha.



Vira essa boca para lá Queres me dar cabo das férias?  ainda bem que vem este tempo agradável para fazer praia  com a possibilidade em aberto de no sul poder se chegar a calor fortes até dia 10 não está totalmente descartada essa possibilidade...mas como disse ate dia 6 é tempo quente mas sem extremos


----------



## David sf (28 Jun 2009 às 13:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A partir do dia 1 vem o calor, o calor que detesto, temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, podendo chegar aos 35ºC no Algarve, efeito do vento Norte, noites tropicais vai começar o 2º round do calor e mais uma tortura, este tempo fresco assim podia continuar até Agosto, até podia chover no mês de Julho todo que não importava-me nadinha.



Não se vê nada disso, felizmente. Temperaturas na média para a época, inclusive a previsão a 10 dias do IM não dá mais que 27 graus para Faro até dia 7.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Jun 2009 às 14:06)

Naevo disse:


> Alguém falava em inundações?!...
> http://dn.sapo.pt/Inicio/interior.aspx?content_id=1279528



Se houver inundações é pelas sargetas entupidas e não pela 'extremidade' da situação..

Tal como aconteceu hoje em Lisboa...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jun 2009 às 14:40)

Imponente!


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2009 às 16:15)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Imponente!



É realmente imponente!
Um pouco assustador também!

Conseguer dizer-me qual o movimento essa formação está a ter?
Não é na nossa direcção, de certeza absoluta!!!


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jun 2009 às 16:37)

Ainda bem que não vem para aqui


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Jun 2009 às 16:54)

Sem duvida imponente e linda!

Bem, parece que se formou uma boa linha de insbilidade ao largo da costa oeste que se estende até SW...

Estou a ganhar esperanças... parece que vem festa


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jun 2009 às 17:04)

Essa depressão bem fotogénica por sinal, ir-se-á manter até quarta-feira 
quase estacionária, perdendo paulatinamente a sua força, "enchendo" em linguagem meteo, mas irá mantendo alguma influência no estado do tempo 
aqui no Continente.
Dos 982 hPa que chegou a apresentar hoje ,
na quarta-feira 






[/URL][/IMG]

Já o seu centro andará pelos 1005 hPa para quinta-feira desaparecer das cartas sinópticas.
Até lá ,tempo fresco com  a possibilidade de alguns períodos de chuva fraca
 mais a  norte que a sul, mais no litoral que no interior
e para o litoral Oeste aquando de  períodos de sol que também haverão, belos momentos  de praia sem nortada que continuará arredia.
Depois, lá para sexta em diante , talvez o nosso arqui-inimigo AA
retome posições de combate mais consentâneas com a sua posição normal para esta altura do ano e toda esta calmaria do litoral oeste acabará, 
para além da subida dos valores da temperatura no interior e no Algarve.
Veremos...


----------



## olheiro (29 Jun 2009 às 20:34)

psm disse:


> Eu perguntei com que base cientifica está a afirmar que vêm cheias repentinas neste caso?
> O que é o seu desabafo tem haver com o topico em questão?
> 
> Para isso abre um topico novo e expôe lá o caso, e fundamenta com provas o que diz(escreve)!



Por motivos que têm a ver com outras leis da natureza, tive que me deslocar nestes últimos três dias, três vezes (seis viagens entre a ida e a volta), entre o concelho de Mangualde e o concelho de Benavente...

Apanhei num e noutro lado chuvas brutais, nomeadamente a chuva torrencial que hoje, me fez parar durante 20 minutos na A-1 , no sentido Norte-Sul, por alturas da Mealhada e que provocaram alguns acidentes aparatosos.

Verifiquei através da TV as enchentes que por incúria dos serviços se fizeram sentir na grande Lisboa e noutros locais do país...

O Cardu tinha razão nas dúvidas que humildemente colocou sobre a necessidade ou não dos Serviços de Protecção Civil se pronunciarem em colaboração com o IMN...eu pensei da mesma maneira...

As vozes sábias,  e inconscientemente sobranceiras (quero crer) que se ergueram neste fórum....remeteram o Cardu (e a mim por tabela), para o limbo dos "é melhor estar calado.....para isso estamos cá nós...."

Mas afinal os Deuses estavam com o Cardu.....O que os sábios por vezes desconhecem.....


----------



## psm (29 Jun 2009 às 20:58)

olheiro disse:


> Por motivos que têm a ver com outras leis da natureza, tive que me deslocar nestes últimos três dias, três vezes (seis viagens entre a ida e a volta), entre o concelho de Mangualde e o concelho de Benavente...
> 
> Apanhei num e noutro lado chuvas brutais, nomeadamente a chuva torrencial que hoje, me fez parar durante 20 minutos na A-1 , no sentido Norte-Sul, por alturas da Mealhada e que provocaram alguns acidentes aparatosos.
> 
> ...







EEEEEEE.....???  Onde estava a base cientifica para tal se afirmar de que vinha X e Y?? Ele depois respondeu, e estamos num topico de previsões não de suposições!!!

Quais os argumentos para afirmar que na proteção civil é isto e aquilo(compardio)? Abre um topico e expôe o que lá está mal, e não fala da boca para fora, tem que ter provas, porque o ai que diz, estamos todos fartos!!!

O que tem haver sargetas mal limpas com 20 mm de precipitação? Não foi posto pelo o IM, depois o pais em alerta amarelo devido a precipitação?!?!

Antes de atacar quem seja que for veja o contexto das perguntas!!


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2009 às 20:59)

Os modelos já estão a desatinar e começam a retirar o calor todo mostrado para o inicio da primeira quinzena  Já vejo as férias a andar para trás  Já não digo é nada!


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jun 2009 às 21:32)

Há possibilidade de chuva para mim amanhã?
Era uma boa forma de acabar com Junho!!!!

Alguém me pode dar gráficos de qualque site, primcipalmente do GFS?
Era bom!!!

OBRIGADO!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jun 2009 às 21:46)

miguel disse:


> Os modelos já estão a desatinar e começam a retirar o calor todo mostrado para o inicio da primeira quinzena  Já vejo as férias a andar para trás  Já não digo é nada!









*@Lameteo*

Vale o que vale!

Cumps!


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jun 2009 às 23:37)

Julho até pode ser frio e chuvoso. Agosto é que tem de ser seco e quente porque vou de férias


----------



## Teles (29 Jun 2009 às 23:40)

Por vezes atiramos pedras ao ar e esquecemos-nos que temos telhados de vidro s


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2009 às 23:44)

Skizzo disse:


> Julho até pode ser frio e chuvoso. Agosto é que tem de ser seco e quente porque vou de férias





Quem sabe se o feitiço não se volta contra o feiticeiro 

Para já esta run das 18 volta a animar o tempo principalmente para o sul mas a run das 18 normalmente coloca sempre mais calor...veremos como vai ser! mas frio não vai estar no Sul! por isso quem vai de férias como eu para o Algarve não vai ter assim tanto azar quanto isso  basta a partir de quarta verem os meus post no seguimento do sul


----------



## David sf (29 Jun 2009 às 23:56)

Mas nenhum modelo está a meter frio nem fresco. Nem muito calor. Os principais modelos metem uma situação típica de Verão, muito parecida à da maioria dos dias do Verão passado. Para quem está na praia no Algarve está bastante bom, com temperaturas à volta dos 30. Para quem está no litoral oeste é que não vai estar grande coisa, mas também não é algo muito anormal.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2009 às 00:00)

psm disse:


> EEEEEEE.....???  Onde estava a base cientifica para tal se afirmar de que vinha X e Y?? Ele depois respondeu, e estamos num topico de previsões não de suposições!!!
> 
> Quais os argumentos para afirmar que na proteção civil é isto e aquilo(compardio)? Abre um topico e expôe o que lá está mal, e não fala da boca para fora, tem que ter provas, porque o ai que diz, estamos todos fartos!!!
> 
> ...



As afirmações proferidas pelo *cardu* não me pareceram que tivessem base cientifica nenhuma, por acaso acertou e houve algumas inundacões.

*E penso que é importante referir que por mais alertas que o IM faça estes não limpam sargetas e algerozes, e muitos menos corrigem os problemas de escoamento das águas devido à impermeabilização*

Desculpem o of topic


----------



## Stinger (30 Jun 2009 às 15:08)

Skizzo disse:


> Julho até pode ser frio e chuvoso. Agosto é que tem de ser seco e quente porque vou de férias



Nao nao a segunda quinzena de julho é que tem de tar com muito calor porque tou de ferias , agosto ate pode chover todo o mes


----------



## Skizzo (30 Jun 2009 às 15:09)

Mas a maioria vence e a grande maioria vai de férias em Agosto. Por isso Julho molhado e Agosto quente e seco


----------



## beachboy30 (30 Jun 2009 às 15:27)

Skizzo disse:


> Mas a maioria vence e a grande maioria vai de férias em Agosto. Por isso Julho molhado e Agosto quente e seco



Uma bela corrente de leste em Agosto é que era...  Com um Anti-Ciclone ali bem posicionado no Golfo da Biscaia... Isso sim, é que era...  Mas cada vez mais os verões tendem a ser mais "instáveis" com pouco tempo de calor (e refiro-me ao litoral ocidental claro, o interior tem calor que baste).

De qualquer das formas, para esta 1ª quinzena de Julho, a tendência é nem ver essa corrente de leste... Com o AA posicionado no arquipélago dos Açores, a estender-se em crista até nós, quanto muito teremos umas nortadas típicas no litoral... nada de mais portanto... Talvez o leste esteja reservado para Agosto...


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2009 às 17:58)

olheiro disse:


> As vozes sábias,  e inconscientemente sobranceiras (quero crer) que se ergueram neste fórum....remeteram o Cardu (e a mim por tabela), para o limbo dos "é melhor estar calado.....para isso estamos cá nós...."



Ninguém mandou ninguém para limbo nenhum. Aquilo que me parece é que que não estão bem a ver a questão. E ainda ninguém respondeu à pergunta, porque é que bastam 20 ou 30mm para haver inundações? Quem encara factos como esse como naturalidade inevitável e se dedica a disparar contra previsões ou protecção civil está a atirar ao lado, tem que atirar é na origem desses problemas. Porque, por muito progresso que exista a nível de tecnologia e previsões, por muito que evolua e se desenvolva a articulação da protecção civil local e regional com essas previsões, é intolerável que seja qual for o local, este não possa aguentar quantidades de precipitação desse género. Previsões de instabilidade envolvem sempre um enorme grau de incerteza, e apenas quem não compreende a natureza pode julgar que tudo é simples e previsível com enorme grau de certeza e fiabilidade.

Caro olheiro, explique-me como se podem fazer alertas generalizados e constantes de modo a pode encaixar todas as incertezas que envolvem previsões ? Porque com 20 ou 30mm de precipitação passávamos a vida a deixar alertas vermelhos para inundações... Sinceramente, andam a atirar ao lado. No dia em que caírem não 30mm mas 200 ou 300mm acontecerá uma tragédia, e um dia isso vai acontecer, é inevitável, já aconteceu no passado e um dia voltará a acontecer no futuro, e não serão alertas vermelhos seja de qual entidade for, pouco ou muito atempados, que evitarão essa tragédia, porque o problema não está a maioria das vezes aí, está a montante.

Em vez de culparem o S.Pedro, as previsões menos certas ou a protecção civil, o aquecimento global e outras coisas do género, as pessoas tem é que diariamente lutar para que nos sítios onde moram não bastem 30mm de precipitação para haver problemas.  Se o cardu já teve problemas sérios onde mora, ele tem é que lutar diariamente para resolver isso junto do poder local e não estar dependente de previsões ou alertas da protecção civil, pois se ele teme uma previsão que mostra 20 ou 30mm de precipitação, isso é sintoma de que algo está mal, muito mal.

Há exemplos aqui no fórum, como um forista de Queluz, verdadeiramente exemplo cívico, que 365 dias por ano se interessa e luta pelos problemas da região dele, no seu blogue, no twitter e aqui no fórum. E pouco tempo perde nisso de alertas ou previsões erradas, pois ele melhor do que ninguém, sabe que isso pouco resolve, pois isso de disparar contra previsões ou alertas é apenas uma forma de bode expiatórios para políticos e políticas locais e nacionais erradas e incompetentes.

Haver inundações com 30mm de precipitação, mesmo que em meia hora, é compreensível no Haiti, em Portugal não deveria ser. Portanto não percam tempo em acusar falsos responsáveis, isso é tempo perdido e não é assim que resolvem o problema, que é de fundo nalguns locais. Já cansa um bocado acusar as previsões certas ou erradas de tudo e mais alguma coisa, desde o fecho de uma estrada que não aguenta um pouco de neve até ao aguaceiro um pouco mais forte e perfeitamente natural. Quem tem inundações com estas quantidades de precipitação deve é preocupar-se com os porquês, porque um dia em vez de serem 30 tem 100 ou 200, e em vez de ter pequenas inundações corre é risco de vida e muito provavelmente os alertas de pouco lhe valerão. "Pequenos" eventos como estes acabam por ser avisos oportunos da natureza relativamente inocentes nas consequências, mas que a maioria acaba por esquecer.

Portugal como todosaqui  sabemos e tentas vezes lamentamos tem um clima que é na maioria das vezes de uma enorme tranquilidade, muitas vezes, verdadeira seca, olhamos para o lado, basta Espanha, e vemos como as coisas são muito mais severas. Dá-me ideia que todos se acomodaram a essa tranquilidade e quando algo, mesmo fraco, foge a essa tranquilidade, cai o carmo e a trindade, com acusações disparadas para todo o lado menos para onde deviam.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2009 às 19:53)

Vince disse:


> Ninguém mandou ninguém para limbo nenhum. Aquilo que me parece é que que não estão bem a ver a questão. E ainda ninguém respondeu à pergunta, porque é que bastam 20 ou 30mm para haver inundações? Quem encara factos como esse como naturalidade inevitável e se dedica a disparar contra previsões ou protecção civil está a atirar ao lado, tem que atirar é na origem desses problemas. Porque, por muito progresso que exista a nível de tecnologia e previsões, por muito que evolua e se desenvolva a articulação da protecção civil local e regional com essas previsões, é intolerável que seja qual for o local, este não possa aguentar quantidades de precipitação desse género. Previsões de instabilidade envolvem sempre um enorme grau de incerteza, e apenas quem não compreende a natureza pode julgar que tudo é simples e previsível com enorme grau de certeza e fiabilidade.
> 
> Caro olheiro, explique-me como se podem fazer alertas generalizados e constantes de modo a pode encaixar todas as incertezas que envolvem previsões ? Porque com 20 ou 30mm de precipitação passávamos a vida a deixar alertas vermelhos para inundações... Sinceramente, andam a atirar ao lado. No dia em que caírem não 30mm mas 200 ou 300mm acontecerá uma tragédia, e um dia isso vai acontecer, é inevitável, já aconteceu no passado e um dia voltará a acontecer no futuro, e não serão alertas vermelhos seja de qual entidade for, pouco ou muito atempados, que evitarão essa tragédia, porque o problema não está a maioria das vezes aí, está a montante.
> 
> ...



Completamente de acordo com as palavras do Vince. Os culpados são sempre o IM ou a protecção civil, os alertas são lançados quando existem razões para isso, no Domingo e na 2ªfeira o que passou-se em Lisboa foi uma situação normal onde caíram cerca de 20 mm e transformaram Lisboa num autêntico "lago", o mesmo passa-se no Algarve na zona de Monte Gordo, Olhão, Faro e Albufeira, onde cai mais chuva do que aquela que está prevista fica tudo num caos. Se recuarmos a Setembro de 2008 onde ficaram desalojadas várias famílias no concelho de Olhão, o que eu posso dizer e afirmar é que passado quase um ano, nada simplesmeste nada foi feito para minimizar que ocorra no futuro outra situação idêntica, o ribeiro continua por limpar, ajudas às famílias foram prometidas e até hoje nada. Esta país é o deixa andar, mas algum dia isto estoira, e nesse dia que chover 200 mm ou 300 mm em 6 horas como ocorreu anteriormente no Algarve nessa altura eu quero ver como vai ser.Nós pensamos que só acontecem aos outros mas esquecemos que um dia pode bater à nossa porta, e nesse dia nem IM, nem protecção civil, nem ninguém verá o estado que encontra-se o país, um país onde um aguaceiro de 20 mm mete uma capital a nadar é obra, desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jun 2009 às 21:52)

Estou a ver que isto tem estado animado .. pois nem tenho vindo aqui porque aqui pelo Algarve o tempo não engana 

Contudo o que tenho a  dizer é que jamais meros 20 mm de precipitação deveria causar inundações. Contudo tal facto resume-se a duas situações:

1) os solos estão duros que nem pedra, ou seja, a permeabilidade é zero !!
2) As sarjetas estão completamente entupidas pelas folhas de árvore aí em Lisboa pelo jeito;
3) Aqui no Algarve as inundações que tivemos em Setembro foi devido a isto que disse, mais o pessimo planeamento urbano, como o corte dos leitos de água, entupimento de valas, ribeiras, ect ... 

Fiquem bem e acalmem-se, fazem-me lembrar os treinadores de bancada sempre achando que sabem mais que os verdadeiros treinadores 


> Sinceramente, andam a atirar ao lado. No dia em que caírem não 30mm mas 200 ou 300mm acontecerá uma tragédia, e um dia isso vai acontecer, é inevitável, já aconteceu no passado e um dia voltará a acontecer no futuro


Quando e onde ????? *Vince *


> Esta país é o deixa andar, mas algum dia isto estoira, e nesse dia que chover 200 mm ou 300 mm em 6 horas como ocorreu anteriormente no Algarve nessa altura eu quero ver como vai ser.


Quando ?? em que cidade?

O máximo que li do IM foi algures em 1983 em Tavira (183mm?) e Faro com 164 mm (1989) !!!! Mas em 24 horas


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jun 2009 às 21:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Estou a ver que isto tem estado animado .. pois nem tenho vindo aqui porque aqui pelo Algarve o tempo não engana
> 
> Contudo o que tenho a  dizer é que jamais meros 20 mm de precipitação deveria causar inundações. Contudo tal facto resume-se a duas situações:
> 
> ...



Realmete, Vince, não me parece lá muito...


----------



## psm (30 Jun 2009 às 22:04)

Aurélio terá que ler melhor.


 " No dia em que cairem não 30 mas 200 mm  ou 300 mm acontecerá uma tragédia "


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2009 às 22:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Quando ?? em que cidade?
> 
> O máximo que li do IM foi algures em 1983 em Tavira (183mm?) e Faro com 164 mm (1989) !!!! Mas em 24 horas



Foram esses valores só que o valor de Faro em 1989 o registo é de 24 horas, mas ocorreu 160 mm entre as 14h30m e as 18h00m nessa tarde do dia 13 de Outubro de 1989, informação recorrida no DN de 14/10/1989.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2009 às 22:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Estou a ver que isto tem estado animado .. pois nem tenho vindo aqui porque aqui pelo Algarve o tempo não engana
> 
> Contudo o que tenho a  dizer é que jamais meros 20 mm de precipitação deveria causar inundações. Contudo tal facto resume-se a duas situações:
> 
> ...




Eu penso que o Vince quis dizer que quando choverem 200 ou 300 mm será uma tragédia , disse isto a titulo de exemplo antevendo uma situação extrema... e não como algo que já ocorreu no passado em Lisboa.... e nem era preciso tanto....Imaginem esses 183 mm de Tavira em Lisboa? era uma situação bem complicada de certeza  ....sensivel como a capital é a grandes chuvadas e com tudo entupido...imaginem o efeito, o caos, e eventualmente a desgraça....

E alguém pode afirmar com segurança que um dia não vão cair 200/300/400 mm de chuva em Lisboa? Isso sim era a tragédia do século..... o futuro é incerto....para isso serve  a prevenção...


O grande problema aqui é a falta de planeamento urbanístico e de limpeza das ruas por parte das câmaras na generalidade do País....ninguém se interessa até a desgraça ocorrer isso é a atitude típica Portuguesa....por isso é que bastaram 30 mm para alagar logo certos locais na capital...

continuem assim que vão bem....


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2009 às 22:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Estou a ver que isto tem estado animado .. pois nem tenho vindo aqui porque aqui pelo Algarve o tempo não engana
> 
> Contudo o que tenho a  dizer é que jamais meros 20 mm de precipitação deveria causar inundações. Contudo tal facto resume-se a duas situações:
> 
> ...



Caro Aurélio, os 200 ou 300mm que falei foram obviamente de forma mais ou menos figurada. De algo que pode perfeitamente acontecer  um dia, pois já aconteceu no passado ou esteve perto disso. Vê os tópicos das cheias rápidas de 67, 83 ou 97. Mas fiquei surpreendido por desconheceres os *274,7mm que caíram em 5 horas* precisamente no teu Algarve, não muito longe de ti,  a 26 de Outubro de 1997. Até há um tópico na secção de Eventos que eu propositadamente abri no fórum sobre esse evento:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...monchique-274-7mm-26-outubro-1997-a-1768.html

A maioria das pessoas não se apercebe quanto frágil é num dia de instabilidade a fronteira entre um dia de seca/monotonia e um pequeno ou grande dilúvio numa zona urbana urbanisticamente caótica. E a maioria das pessoas não se apercebe que quando chegar um dilúvio desse tipo, não são os alertas que as vão safar, atempadamente ou não. Era apenas aí que eu queria chegar, pelos vistos, sem grande sucesso. Na minha opinião, este tipo de pequenas inundações como as dos últimos dias devem ser encaradas como algo de terapêutico, ou sacrilégio (fuzilem-me!), mesmo benéficas, até saudável, para ver e perceber que algo está mal, pois se 30mm fazem estragos, urge pensar sobre isso e modificar as coisas para estarem preparados para uma coisa que um dia poderá ser bem pior. Pelo menos se fosse comigo, seria assim que pensaria. Se 30mm fizessem entrar água em minha casa, eu jamais pararia até perceber porquê e de como poderia evitar isso no futuro.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jun 2009 às 23:23)

Vince disse:


> Caro Aurélio, os 200 ou 300mm que falei foram obviamente de forma mais ou menos figurada. De algo que pode perfeitamente acontecer  um dia, pois já aconteceu no passado ou esteve perto disso. Vê os tópicos das cheias rápidas de 67, 83 ou 97. Mas fiquei surpreendido por desconheceres os *274,7mm que caíram em 5 horas* precisamente no teu Algarve, não muito longe de ti,  a 26 de Outubro de 1997. Até há um tópico na secção de Eventos que eu propositadamente abri no fórum sobre esse evento:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...monchique-274-7mm-26-outubro-1997-a-1768.html
> 
> A maioria das pessoas não se apercebe quanto frágil é num dia de instabilidade a fronteira entre um dia de seca/monotonia e um pequeno ou grande dilúvio numa zona urbana urbanisticamente caótica. E a maioria das pessoas não se apercebe que quando chegar um dilúvio desse tipo, não são os alertas que as vão safar, atempadamente ou não. Era apenas aí que eu queria chegar, pelos vistos, sem grande sucesso. Na minha opinião, este tipo de pequenas inundações como as dos últimos dias devem ser encaradas como algo de terapêutico, ou sacrilégio (fuzilem-me!), mesmo benéficas, até saudável, para ver e perceber que algo está mal, pois se 30mm fazem estragos, urge pensar sobre isso e modificar as coisas para estarem preparados para uma coisa que um dia poderá ser bem pior. Pelo menos se fosse comigo, seria assim que pensaria. Se 30mm fizessem entrar água em minha casa, eu jamais pararia até perceber porquê e de como poderia evitar isso no futuro.



Sim lembro-me perfeitamente ... dessa situação, desconhecia era o seu valor, contudo o factor altitude tira algum relevo á situação, ainda que admirável.
Creio que foi a situação que matou 10 pessoas no Alentejo que se formou com intensidade na zona de Monchique e foi avançando pelo Baixo Alentejo causando cerca de +100 mm a "baixa altitude " no Alentejo e tendo causado imensos estragos e diversas mortes em Badajoz e Alentejo a não ser que eu já esteja confundido tudo 

Já tive melhores dias de memória, mas acho que não estou enganado !!


----------



## Levante (30 Jun 2009 às 23:27)

Vince disse:


> Caro Aurélio, os 200 ou 300mm que falei foram obviamente de forma mais ou menos figurada. De algo que pode perfeitamente acontecer  um dia, pois já aconteceu no passado ou esteve perto disso. Vê os tópicos das cheias rápidas de 67, 83 ou 97. Mas fiquei surpreendido por desconheceres os *274,7mm que caíram em 5 horas* precisamente no teu Algarve, não muito longe de ti,  a 26 de Outubro de 1997. Até há um tópico na secção de Eventos que eu propositadamente abri no fórum sobre esse evento:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...monchique-274-7mm-26-outubro-1997-a-1768.html
> 
> A maioria das pessoas não se apercebe quanto frágil é num dia de instabilidade a fronteira entre um dia de seca/monotonia e um pequeno ou grande dilúvio numa zona urbana urbanisticamente caótica. E a maioria das pessoas não se apercebe que quando chegar um dilúvio desse tipo, não são os alertas que as vão safar, atempadamente ou não. Era apenas aí que eu queria chegar, pelos vistos, sem grande sucesso. Na minha opinião, este tipo de pequenas inundações como as dos últimos dias devem ser encaradas como algo de terapêutico, ou sacrilégio (fuzilem-me!), mesmo benéficas, até saudável, para ver e perceber que algo está mal, pois se 30mm fazem estragos, urge pensar sobre isso e modificar as coisas para estarem preparados para uma coisa que um dia poderá ser bem pior. Pelo menos se fosse comigo, seria assim que pensaria. Se 30mm fizessem entrar água em minha casa, eu jamais pararia até perceber porquê e de como poderia evitar isso no futuro.



Inteiramente de acordo Vince. Acho que quer neste quer no post anterior focaste a essência da questão, e nao é preciso uma grande dose de sensatez para entender e, claro está, concordar com tudo o que disseste. E atenção, isto vindo de um crítico do IM, nao raras foram as vezes que critiquei os alertas (ou falta deles) e se for preciso volto a criticar. Mas apenas critiquei no que se refere a temperaturas e tempo de verão, e dum ponto de vista muito "local". Aliás acho que neste ponto muitos concordaram (e concordarão comigo), especialmente a malta aqui da zona. Não é preciso ser-se um expert na matéria para desde logo entender e aceitar a enorme imprevisibilidade destes fenómenos extremos de tempo severo (chuva, inundações trovoadas) e as inerentes dificuldades em lançar os alertas adequados atempadamente. O problema vem de fundo e de mentalidades. Sei que parece cliché, mas é a pura verdade, como o vizinho algarvio disse. É a cultura do deixa andar e distrair o portuguesinho com manobras de diversão. A "nossa" memória é curta e passado umas semanas já ninguem liga a isto. É uma pena mas é assim que se passa, felizmente ainda há umas raras excepções por esse país fora que tentam remar contra a maré. Quanto a treinadores de bancada... acho que o objectivo destes ultimos posts nao é mandar "bitaites" mas sim tentar focar um pouco a triste realidade, de modo a alertar para situações futuras. 

Já vamos com umas páginas de offtopic, tal é a estabilidade deste cantinho


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jun 2009 às 23:35)

Levante disse:


> Inteiramente de acordo Vince. Acho que quer neste quer no post anterior focaste a essência da questão, e nao é preciso uma grande dose de sensatez para entender e, claro está, concordar com tudo o que disseste. E atenção, isto vindo de um crítico do IM, nao raras foram as vezes que critiquei os alertas (ou falta deles) e se for preciso volto a criticar. Mas apenas critiquei no que se refere a temperaturas e tempo de verão, e dum ponto de vista muito "local". Aliás acho que neste ponto muitos concordaram (e concordarão comigo), especialmente a malta aqui da zona. Não é preciso ser-se um expert na matéria para desde logo entender e aceitar a enorme imprevisibilidade destes fenómenos extremos de tempo severo (chuva, inundações trovoadas) e as inerentes dificuldades em lançar os alertas adequados atempadamente. O problema vem de fundo e de mentalidades. Sei que parece cliché, mas é a pura verdade, como o vizinho algarvio disse. É a cultura do deixa andar e distrair o portuguesinho com manobras de diversão. A "nossa" memória é curta e passado umas semanas já ninguem liga a isto. É uma pena mas é assim que se passa, felizmente ainda há umas raras excepções por esse país fora que tentam remar contra a maré. Quanto a treinadores de bancada... acho que o objectivo destes ultimos posts nao é mandar "bitaites" mas sim tentar focar um pouco a triste realidade, de modo a alertar para situações futuras.
> 
> Já vamos com umas páginas de offtopic, tal é a estabilidade deste cantinho



Isto é o país das novelas ... o que é que querem ????
Esta gente só ve novelas, com tantos canais a dar o mesmo .. e o pessoal distrai-se das questões realmente importantes. Cuidar de nós e dos outros .

Ok .. pronto já sabem, não gosto de novelas e não tenho TV CABO!!

O que quero dizer é que falta muita prevenção e preocupações ambientais em Portugal !!
Não devia ser necessário avisar para  limpar valas, ribeiras, quintas, sarjetas, ect.... 
Não devia ser necessário esperar pelos ditos alertas do IM para limpar o que tem que ser limpo !!
Tanta gente com falta de trabalho e tanta coisa para ser feita !!
Falta espirito de voluntariado e solidariedade nas pessoas !!


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2009 às 01:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Isto é o país das novelas ... o que é que querem ????
> Esta gente só ve novelas, com tantos canais a dar o mesmo .. e o pessoal distrai-se das questões realmente importantes. Cuidar de nós e dos outros .
> 
> Ok .. pronto já sabem, não gosto de novelas e não tenho TV CABO!!
> ...



Os alertas que nós aqui tão afincadamente seguimos, criticamos, arrasamos ou aplaudimos, na verdade são uma espécie de mistificação. É um mundo virtual, dos "meteoloucos", ou vá lá, passadas 24 ou 48 horas depois os Media também se interessam pela "coisa", isto apenas se algo de muito mal já ocorreu. Façam  vocês mesmo o exercícios junto dos vossos familiares e amigos. Não preciso que acabem os vossos inquéritos pessoais para saber o resultado, a conclusão será cruel. Ninguém liga nada a estas coisas dos alertas . Quanto mais preocuparem-se com os reais problemas por detrás das potenciais tragédias. Estas discussões intermináveis sobre a a oportunidade dos alertas, os erros ou acertos, seria espectacular e útil, se fosse algo de massificado e abrangente, com real impacto e assimulação pela população. Mas infelizmente não é assim, pelas razões que acima citei. Alguém duvida ?

A minha única esperança é que em situações mesmo complicadas, ao menos que a informação flua de forma decente para a protecção civil e outras entidades locais no terreno como os bombeiros. Que acabarão sempre por ser apenas um bode expiatório, por pouco ou muito que façam, quando as coisas correm mal o alvo é fácil. Falo pela voz de um amigo meu, bombeiro, que já ofereceu de bandeja imensas vezes a própria vida a tentar salvar outras, e mesmo assim foi criticado no final. Muitas vezes arriscar a vida das formas mais idiotas que se possam pensar, supostamente que não deveria ser assim aqui em Portugal.

Tudo isto para dizer o quê ? 
Para dizer que certamente que muito falta para fazer em Portugal, e que a nossa luta dos "meteoloucos"  é transversal a muitas outras entidades. Seja no IM, seja na Protecção Civil, em todas essas organizações há gente talentosa (entre outros eventualmente incompetentes) que precisa do nosso apoio, precisa de todos estejam a empurrar para o sítio correcto. 

Se pensarem seriamente nestes assuntos, facilmente chegam à conclusão de que a inacção, imobilismo e facilitismo são os caminhos mais rápidos para não errar, e todos ficam alegremente satisfeitos se assim for. Eu não fico, garanto-vos que quase nunca é esse o caminho mais certo ! O risco na ciência meteorológica é enorme, e pelo menos para mim, prefiro uma previsão catastroficamente errada, mas assumida em fundamentos científicos, do que uma previsão de "prateleira" só "para despachar".


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Jul 2009 às 02:31)

Vince;151597 
Tudo isto para dizer o quê ? 
Para dizer que certamente que muito falta para fazer em Portugal disse:
			
		

> A origem do "debate intenso" , ainda se lembram?
> Pois é. Acho que aqui ,estará tudo dito...
> Ainda assim  acrescento : Evoluimos quando debatemos assim.
> Neste Forum há tópicos de discussão , de debate , de aprendizagem até,pois então,varidíssimos temas, diversos ritmos, há polémica, há discussão e há regozijo
> ...


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Jul 2009 às 03:14)

Vince disse:


> Os alertas que nós aqui tão afincadamente seguimos, criticamos, arrasamos ou aplaudimos, na verdade são uma espécie de mistificação. É um mundo virtual, dos "meteoloucos", ou vá lá, passadas 24 ou 48 horas depois os Media também se interessam pela "coisa", isto apenas se algo de muito mal já ocorreu. Façam  vocês mesmo o exercícios junto dos vossos familiares e amigos. Não preciso que acabem os vossos inquéritos pessoais para saber o resultado, a conclusão será cruel. Ninguém liga nada a estas coisas dos alertas . Quanto mais preocuparem-se com os reais problemas por detrás das potenciais tragédias. Estas discussões intermináveis sobre a a oportunidade dos alertas, os erros ou acertos, seria espectacular e útil, se fosse algo de massificado e abrangente, com real impacto e assimulação pela população. Mas infelizmente não é assim, pelas razões que acima citei. Alguém duvida ?
> 
> A minha única esperança é que em situações mesmo complicadas, ao menos que a informação flua de forma decente para a protecção civil e outras entidades locais no terreno como os bombeiros. Que acabarão sempre por ser apenas um bode expiatório, por pouco ou muito que façam, quando as coisas correm mal o alvo é fácil. Falo pela voz de um amigo meu, bombeiro, que já ofereceu de bandeja imensas vezes a própria vida a tentar salvar outras, e mesmo assim foi criticado no final. Muitas vezes arriscar a vida das formas mais idiotas que se possam pensar, supostamente que não deveria ser assim aqui em Portugal.
> 
> ...



Boas

Uma das minhas lutas aqui, neste fórum e em outros locais, é sem duvida uma maior sensibilização  do " povo " O que acho difícil, se já é difícil obter resposta desta comunidade para coisas que realmente acho interessante, desculpem o desabafo, também acho difícil sensibilizar o povo para as nossas questões. 

Abraços


----------



## psm (1 Jul 2009 às 07:35)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Uma das minhas lutas aqui, neste fórum e em outros locais, é sem duvida uma maior sensibilização  do " povo " O que acho difícil, se já é difícil obter resposta desta comunidade para coisas que realmente acho interessante, desculpem o desabafo, também acho difícil sensibilizar o povo para as nossas questões.
> 
> Abraços





Nem imaginas o que é dificil sensibilizar seja quem for, ou porque os orgãos de informação deturpam termos meteorologicos, ou dão as previsões desactualizadas, e para isso existe esta comunidade em que este forum tem este topico, e outro(analises) que é mais profundo em termos tecnicos.

Existe também o Meteoalerta no qual o Ajrebelo é um dos divulgadores desta ciencia.

O que nunca se pode fazer, e foi ai que chamei atenção a um dos intrevinientes que aqui postou, é que não se levantam suspeitas, e se as tem expôem noutro(abre) topico, e faz prova de como funciona o sistema de proteção civil em Portugal. Porque o ai que diz, está o mundo farto de...

Desculpem mais uma vez este off topic.

Voltando ao que interessa no GFS a partir do dia 5 de julho a nortada se instalará na costa oeste de Portugal(como tenho saudades dela)


----------

